# Lucy`s Pregnancy Diary



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi everyone i`d like you to join us on our journey of Lucy`s first litter, Lucy is my black and white shih tzu, she is the perfect companion to me, so laid back and eager to please, sometimes a little lazy and picky with food, only the best is good enough for our lucy...lol
Here she is meet my darling Lucy-Lou hope you all come to love her too.








Lucy is now on day 46 and is getting bigger everyday, she has suffered morning sickness for the last week but today has been the first day without any sickness so i`m hoping shes over it now.
as i say she is quite picky with food and this has been a worry although she is a solid stocky shihtzu so her graizing can`t be doing her that bad, i think she is just spoilt and waits to see what i have to offer, even my vet has told me not to worry she is fine, so i think its just me paniking with it been our first litter. I`ve worked so hard to get where we are today and i just want to do my upmost and my very best for her.

Lucy has always followed me around, i`m lucky i spend everyday with my girls, since Lucy has been pregnant she has been even more clingy and loving, she now watches my every move and is never far from my side.
This week i have put up Lucy`s whelping pen in the corner of the living room, right next to the sofa where i sit, when i first put it up i stood Lucy in it, she had a sniff round then looked at me and wagged her tail as if to let me know she was happy with it, its closed up now to stop the others getting in but whenever Lucy goes to it i open the door and let her in, she has done this once a day since we put it up,she goes in sniffs round and then comes back out, so i think she know that is her space.
She is getting bigger day by day when we sit and have our cuddles i can just feel the little ones moving, i can`t wait to see them move.
Lucy is curled up on the sofa with me now, i`m going to have to wash her face soon she has had prize choice tripe and her face stinks 
Heres some pics of her belly i took today it does not really show how big she looks but i thought we could look next week and see if we can see the difference....


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Ahhh Lucy is very cute.
And congratulations on the pregnancy..how very exciting.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Hi everyone i`d like you to join us on our journey of Lucy`s first litter, Lucy is my black and white shih tzu, she is the perfect companion to me, so laid back and eager to please, sometimes a little lazy and picky with food, only the best is good enough for our lucy...lol
> Here she is meet my darling Lucy-Lou hope you all come to love her too.
> View attachment 29971
> 
> ...


She is a cutie. Keep posting, as you say it will be interesting to watch her babies grow in her tummy and they do get sooo active, Bambis are like little aliens at the minute moving about and you can define a paw sticking out etc, its soo cool. Just cant wait for the puppys now. xxxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Well we now on day 48 Lucy has just been having a cuddle with her dad and he has just felt the pups move, i`m dead jealous now, i`ve not felt them yet  
I`ve noticed that Lucy has been cleaning herself a lot more than usual and as even took to cleaning my leather sofa.
The whelping pen is now in the corner of the living room next to where i sit, i think she knows its there for her as i`ve kept it closed so the other dogs can`t get in, but once a day since we put it up Lucy as gone to the door and when i let her in she has a sniff round and comes back out, last night she stayed in there and took a nap, so now i`m convinced she knows its her space. 
i have towels and whelping equipment ready, so now just 2 weeks to go


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

shihtzumum said:


> i have towels and whelping equipment ready, so now just 2 weeks to go


They will be the longest 2 weeks of your life 

I am so glad everything is going well. Lilly didnt pay much attention to her box untill the last few days. She sort of knew i wanted her to be in there and was happy to oblige, and i did fil lit with a whole loo roll to tempt her


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I cant wait to see pics of the pups when they arrive

Good luck to you all


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Well we now on day 48 Lucy has just been having a cuddle with her dad and he has just felt the pups move, i`m dead jealous now, i`ve not felt them yet
> I`ve noticed that Lucy has been cleaning herself a lot more than usual and as even took to cleaning my leather sofa.
> The whelping pen is now in the corner of the living room next to where i sit, i think she knows its there for her as i`ve kept it closed so the other dogs can`t get in, but once a day since we put it up Lucy as gone to the door and when i let her in she has a sniff round and comes back out, last night she stayed in there and took a nap, so now i`m convinced she knows its her space.
> i have towels and whelping equipment ready, so now just 2 weeks to go


Its all go from here on in, glad she likes her box, Bambi loves hers as its her space from hyper Bella, fun and games, look forward to reading your daily post as i wait patiently for my puppies too. xxxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Its all go from here on in, glad she likes her box, Bambi loves hers as its her space from hyper Bella, fun and games, look forward to reading your daily post as i wait patiently for my puppies too. xxxx


Yes we have your Bambi`s to come before Lucy`s all these puppies its exciting


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Yes we have your Bambi`s to come before Lucy`s all these puppies its exciting


I know i cant wait. x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Im back on the site again and now I SEE MORE PUPPIES DUE. My Teigan didnt bother with her box until the day before she had them, the last week was nerve wracking and exciting aswell, I just couldnt wait for my puppies to come. They get so big in the last two weeks and are like little barrels strumping around, Teigan used to make me laugh she used to try to jump onto the sofa and in the last two weeks she couldnt, I had to put a large suitcase on the floor beside my bed and by the sofa so she could jump up and down from, not so much of a jump then.
We will all follow you through the weeks, Just heard Jayzee chi had 2 pups and waiting to see if the third is on its way, I am so excited for her. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I got a Shih Tzu, she is 8 half, she is light brown and beautiful, very loving dogs like the Chihuhauhas. I have 3 of them too. My Shih Tzu is named Suki Sue. funny yours is Lucy Lou, how close to a double barrel name is that we have lolool xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for the update on Jayzee`s Lilly, i just come on line to look for news and could`nt find any, hope they are all ok, let us know if there is anymore news 

Yes i agree with you welshy on the shih tzu, they are very much like the chi with there loving temps i could do with a bigger sofa and bed for my lot, cos they always want to share my company, lol Lucy is now taking all the room up, if she wants to be next to me she just lays on the others and they soon move.

Oh i think we are on day 50 today its going by so fast, i will be glad when its over, when i think about it getting close i get a little nervous for her, i just hope she is as good as her mum at giving birth, i delivered her mums last litter and boy was it fast and painless, she started at 10am had the first one at 12.30pm and the last one of 6 at 3.30pm, 6 healthy babies in just a few hours, hope lucy does as well and i will be happy.

Well she is sat in the window yet again, she seems to have spent most of her pregnancy on that window sill , i hope she does not think she is going to have them there, my o.h says she is looking for charlie (the stud dog) she will have a long wait if that is what she doing as he lives miles away.
she will soon come down for food if yesterday is anything to go by as she has a very good apitite, at last.

What day do you start taking temp, is it day 58 ? just need to check with you guys as my mentor does not check her girls temps she just leaves them till they ready, but i`ve read loads of you have gone by it on her so i think i`ll go and read up about it.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

some do it 2 days before expected dates some do it earlier. I never did mine I just let them go as I knew what date they mated, I was home all day anyway so kept an eye on them, but it is up to you. I didnt want to stick anything up their little bums, i suppose if you are not sure of the exact date of mating then it is a good idea as you will now if the dog is in labour when the temp drops from being high. Good luck to you for the day. Aw bless her she prob wants the daddy to be there on the day like a human lolololololol. Jayzee's Bambi just had 4 lovely babies and alll doing well and feeding, so will be nice to hear how yours goes now. keep in touch ok. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for that Welsh, don`t think i will bother with the temp then as i know both dates of Lucy`s 2 matings.

She is on day 51 i think today, i have noticed she seems to be straining a bit when she poos and only doing a little bit, which i know sounds discusting but the bit she does manage to do is like mustard (sorry but that is the only way i can discribe it) is this normal at this stage of her pregnancy ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes its normal for her to have poos like that..but one thing i will say it watch her everytime she is in the garen and straining..some bitches with a first pregnancy think they need a poo when really its contractions!


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for that DD, i think its now time to start watching her in the garden.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

NO problem!  I have known it happen many times! bless! 
when she shows other posative signs (she might not) it might be a good idea to take her out on a long lead when having toilet breaks! because if she does happen to start in the garden she may try to hide in a bush ect! I know people that have had that happen too hehe


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Luckily i have no Bushes or anything like that all my garden is block paved, there is only place i`m worried about her getting is the back of the shed, so my hubby is going to block that off as we speak, when it gets closer to her due day i`m going to use her extendable lead, its hard at the moment as i have my back door open thoughout the day and all 6 of my dogs just go in and out as they please.


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Just another question for you, if anyone is still up, i`m just about to go to bed myself.
Lucy has been mooching around this evening quite a bit, i have noticed she seem to get a bit restless in the evenings lately, she is forever cleaning her lady bits even though they are getting harder to reach, i have checked her often and it all seems ok no mucas or anything, but tonight when she was laid beside me i noticed a funny smell coming from down there its quite a strong fishy smell, even the other dogs must be getting a wiff as they have been for a sniff.
Can anyone tell me if this is normal or is it anything to worry about she still has 12 days left.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Your next shitzumum, cant wait to see your babies, i never noticed the smell you describe from Bambi but im not knowledgeble enough to advise but im sure someone will help.xxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi there, I havent heard of anything about smelling fishy down there, as long as she dont have any discharge then it could be from her licking herself all the time. If you are not sure I would phone the vet and ask them about your concern. It could be normal after all its not the best place to start licking yourself lolol. My dogs never had runny poo especially before labour, but some do.... Mine had very softish poo but watch her in the garden just in case she is contracting especially in the last week. I have tried to search something on the net for you about the smell and it doesnt bring anything up at all. They look so funny when they are near the end and they are huge, like rolly polly barrels. poor things lololol xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks anyway, it now seems to have gone whatever it was, after reading another thread last night and with her poos been a bit soft i was wondering if it could be her anal glands, anyway whatever it was it seems to have cleared up, i will see what her next poo is like (ewww wot a job)

And yes she definetly looks like a barrel, she keeps lying on her back and streching herself out, like she is trying to give the pups more room, i took her to bed with me last night and as she laid beside me in the dark i rested my hand on her tummy and i could feel the little ones moving around, it was lovely and i think Lucy is enjoying the attention.
This morning her belly looks to be hanging lower, i swear if it gets any lower it will be touching the floor, i`ll try n get a pic later, at the moment she is back on window duty, i have lovely dirty windows where her nose as been.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi, I don't remember Coco smelling fishy down there but the week before she whelped the dogs were sniffing her quite a bit and that was when I separated them at night. Easy enough for me to shoo them away whilst awake but didn't want to risk them slobbering all over her at night and maybe causing an infection or something so she was in living room and they were in the kitchen with baby gate to separate them.
As I was checking her after each pee and poo, I did notice that little tiny bits of mucus were coming away from her... and I mean tiny


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes Shaza (sorry don`t know your name) how you have just discribed your Coco in her final week is just how Lucy is now, the others keep having a sniff but she soon warns them off, also i thought i would give her a little clean down there with some damp cotton wool and like you discribed there was a tiny amount of mucus nothing much else, maybe we will have puppies next week. The stud dogs owner has said every litter she has had from him with her own girls has been a week early, although i don`t think the male deternines when the pups will arrive, do they ? 

My 7 year old step-son Brandon is staying tonight and is bringing the film Marley & Me for us all to watch as i haven`t seen it yet, but my 13 year old said get the tissues ready mum.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> My 7 year old step-son Brandon is staying tonight and is bringing the film Marley & Me for us all to watch as i haven`t seen it yet, but my 13 year old said get the tissues ready mum.


oooohhh yes, you will definately need tissues, I was bawling my eyes out watching it :cryin:

Jeanie


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

OMG just finished watching Marley & Me an then spent half an hour sat on the kitchen floor crying while my old girl Cassie (staffy) licked my tears away, i wish i`d not watched it now, and don`t laugh like my other half just has when i went to get some kitchen roll i looked over at the fish bowl and one of our goldfish as died


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Told you didn't I 

I watched it with my daughter, who'd seen it the night before and when I started blubbing she tapped my arm and said... 'why are you crying, this isn't even the sad bit' hmy: I don't think I stopped blubbing from that point on :blushing:


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi guys, thought i`d better update you all on Lucy now we are in her final week, we on day 55 today, she is starting to get restless now, mainly on a night, she seems to sleep all day and then gets restless at night, we have been up since 4.30 this morning, she been in her whelping pen and had a little dig and then come out and has shared a piece of toast with me, she is now curled up beside me on the sofa, think we might need an afternoon nap today.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Hi guys, thought i`d better update you all on Lucy now we are in her final week, we on day 55 today, she is starting to get restless now, mainly on a night, she seems to sleep all day and then gets restless at night, we have been up since 4.30 this morning, she been in her whelping pen and had a little dig and then come out and has shared a piece of toast with me, she is now curled up beside me on the sofa, think we might need an afternoon nap today.


OOOOOOOhhhhhh not long now, im sooo excited for you hun. Bambi was restless at night in her last week but only started digging in her last couple of days and then it wasnt frantic like i had been expecting, she gave no signs of labour as expected, no shaking, panting, just contractions but she wasnt distressed at all, so you can imagine as a 1st time litter for me how confused i was, as none of the signs were there until there was a pup peeking out, breach. Lucy will do fine and i cant wait to see her babies. Enjoy the rest on the sofa as you know yourself there wont be much sleeping when the babies come. xxxx


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

aaaw wont be long
my girls had her last litter a week early so i always say try get things ready just in case.
how many is she having?


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner (Sep 19, 2009)

just read through this thread

haha what is it with these pregnant dogs and 4am????

that is the time i have been awoken the last 3 days by my pooch( we r on day 60 today)

now i have found your thread i can follow along in your dogs pregnancy just as you are mine


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

cav said:


> aaaw wont be long
> my girls had her last litter a week early so i always say try get things ready just in case.
> how many is she having?


No idea how many she is having as she was book for a scan at home on day 32 but the lady had a family emergancy so could not make it, was going to rearange it but by the time i got in touch with the woman i could already tell Lucy was pregnant and with it been well over 30 days i decided not to bother as the pups would have probley been too big to count, i was only having a scan to confirm that she was pregnant and i knew she was anyway.
She was also checked over by the vet a couple of week ago too but he would not say how many he had felt, i think the average in shih tzu`s are about 6 although my oldest shih tzu was from a litter of 8, i think she will have 5 or 6 .


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

If you are lucky you may get a perfect litter like we did 6 puppies, 3 of each lol


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

shihtzumum said:


> No idea how many she is having as she was book for a scan at home on day 32 but the lady had a family emergancy so could not make it, was going to rearange it but by the time i got in touch with the woman i could already tell Lucy was pregnant and with it been well over 30 days i decided not to bother as the pups would have probley been too big to count, i was only having a scan to confirm that she was pregnant and i knew she was anyway.
> She was also checked over by the vet a couple of week ago too but he would not say how many he had felt, i think the average in shih tzu`s are about 6 although my oldest shih tzu was from a litter of 8, i think she will have 5 or 6 .


haha year so it will be a surprise
my girl had seven last time but she did have a huge belly
good luck to you all


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

I`ll try n get a pic of her belly this afternoon so you can all have a guess.

And yes Jeanie that is the perfect litter, six and 3 of each that would be lovely.
dad has had two litters before and had a 6 and a 7 with is owners two girls both litters had more girls than boys, is it the male who deturminds how many there will be and the sexes or is it a bit of both ?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

shihtzumum said:


> I`ll try n get a pic of her belly this afternoon so you can all have a guess.
> 
> And yes Jeanie that is the perfect litter, six and 3 of each that would be lovely.
> dad has had two litters before and had a 6 and a 7 with is owners two girls both litters had more girls than boys, is it the male who deturminds how many there will be and the sexes or is it a bit of both ?


 i think the bitch gives the litter size and the dog gives the sex off pups


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes thanks cav that rings a bell to what i read too, well that is good them so if Charlie-Chops last litters are anything to go by we should see lots of girls, although i`m looking forward to having some little boys round the house for a few weeks as i have only ever owned girls.


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Here is a pic of the happy couple, this was took when we met him for the first time before she even come into season, they are so alike in temperament its unreal, both laid back without a care in the world and so loving and loyal with there human mummys and very eager to please, i`m looking forward to some lovely babies from the pair of them


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

what a lovely pair cant wait to see the pictures of the pups


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Heres some pics of Lucy taken this afternoon, any guesses to how many is in there....


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Bless her 

She is huge


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

haha what a lovely belly
Dad is a handsome chap must say and im going say 5 pups


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

i have said 5 all along Cav, 3 girl n 2 boys would be nice.  

Update.....

We now on day 56 last night Lucy slept on the bed with me, she has become very restless on a evening time, i feel kind of guilty as she looks so fed up, and giving out a soft growning noise every now and then (a bit like candysmum decribed in "journey of first time litter") 
Last night she was acting a bit strange, not really sure how to describe it but she kept like licking her lips and nodding her head at the same time, as if she had a funny taste in her mouth, she was still doing this when we took her up to bed but she must have fell asleep, i heard hubby take her out for a wee early this morning (still Dark) before he went to the gym, then she woke me at 8.30am digging on the bed like a mad dog and breathing quite heavy, but not panting.
She seems to have calmed down again now, she has refused food,which is not unusual for her she has been such a picky eater all way through, but she does seem to have slowed right down with eating, so i`ll just try offering her little bits often, dry puppy food is down all the time anyway so maybe she will have something later.She is now back on her usual spot, the window sill watching all the passing cars.
I`m wondering weather or not to start taking her temp, what do you think? or should i just wait, not that i`m any good at waiting.
Anyway i`ll keep updating if anything esle happens.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

shihtzumum said:


> i have said 5 all along Cav, 3 girl n 2 boys would be nice.
> 
> Update.....
> 
> ...


lol
I was going say 3 girls and a boy as well

Rember my little ones were a early so yep i would start taking her temp,also has her belly droped yet.
My girl started panting and digging one night and the pups were born about 10 hours later and she never went off her food or nothing but her first litter she was so different and she would hardly eat.
So they are all so different i bet you are getting excited i also could not wait for them to come.


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

update....

i have just found Lucy in the hallway walking round in a circle as if she was gone to wee or poo so i took her out but she done nothing, she decided she just wanted to roll around on her back streching, when i looked at her lady bits she had a small amount of mucus, so i`ve gave her a little wash with some warm cotton wool, she is constantly cleaning herself so there coul have been more, i`m just nipping out to the shop so i will take her temp when i get back. Thanks for your help is great to know there is someone to advice and support


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> update....
> 
> i have just found Lucy in the hallway walking round in a circle as if she was gone to wee or poo so i took her out but she done nothing, she decided she just wanted to roll around on her back streching, when i looked at her lady bits she had a small amount of mucus, so i`ve gave her a little wash with some warm cotton wool, she is constantly cleaning herself so there coul have been more, i`m just nipping out to the shop so i will take her temp when i get back. Thanks for your help is great to know there is someone to advice and support


Sounds like she is getting ready


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

update....

Well i think she was just having me on earlier as the rest of the day shes been fine, i nipped to do a bit of shopping for supplies incase i had to stay up,left her with hubby and a list of incase insructions, also needed some digital scales to weigh the pups when they arrive, well i came back from the shops to find her sat in the window waiting for me, i took her for a walk just round the block then she had a bit of dinner when we got back.
i took her temp at 8.00pm and it was 37.3 so don`t think anything is happening tonight but i will keep you all updated if there is any change.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

This is sooooo exciting isnt it, you wont have long to wait by the sounds of it. You will have to make a little window in her whelping box lolololololololol. Womb with a View PMSL....... Cant wait to see the updates now to see if she have had them. good luck.xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> This is sooooo exciting isnt it, you wont have long to wait by the sounds of it. You will have to make a little window in her whelping box lolololololololol. Womb with a View PMSL....... Cant wait to see the updates now to see if she have had them. good luck.xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Lol @ womb with a view, we keep telling her she can`t give birth on the window sill, knowing Lucy they will be born on my bed


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

oooh she has got a really round belly, I think she may be a bit bigger than Coco was hmy:
The week before Coco had hers I slept on the settee with her beside me and was convinced she'd go early but she was spot on time 

I will have to keep an eye on this thread


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

She sounds like she is really close to the start, if not starting already. Jayzee dog Bambi didnt show any of the usual signs, like I said all dogs go differently. Just watch her when she is out peeing just in case. Perhaps you should of bought her a propergater (big one for plants) instead of a whelping box lololol lolololol she will think she is in the window then lolololo. she loves her window views dont she. The only time I knew Teigan was in labour was when she went into her box and then stayed there, she didnt lay down at all through any of it, she stayed at the side of the box and when contractions were coming she would put herself up the side of the box. Right up the the last day she was acting like normal, playing with our other dog's but had that funny look in her eyes, then the hour before she looked spaced out and watched me everywhere I went and was acting really weird.. I stayed with her by her box all the way through it, My back was killing me and my eyes were soooo heavy, but I am glad I stayed, it was nerve wracking but exciting too. I had to help them both out, and help them breath but the little boy was the hardest to get breathing again, but it all worked out lovely. 
I cant wait to hear that your dog have had hers, and Ihope it all goes well for you and her. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone for following our progress, Jeanie you have worried me now saying that she looks bigger than coco as Lucy`s mum once had a litter of 8 which was a lot for a shih tzu and it took a lot out of her, i`m hoping for around 6, no more than 6 anyway.

Well nothing happening at the moment, she is on the window sill as normal, she got me up at 4am again this morning as she wanted a poo, we went straight back to bed and just as i was dropping off to sleep i heard her panting, so i took her down stairs and sat on the sofa with her, as soon as we got down stairs the panting stopped and she was going back to sleep, so off we went back to bed, so god knows what that was all about.
Should really have done her temp this morning but we had a lay in and she seems very tired and has slept all morning i did not have the heart to wake her, i mean would you want....no i`ll not go there 
I will take her temp once she gets down from the window, as knowing my luck someone will pass and wonder what the hell i`m doing 
so i`ll update you on her temp later.

Update......Just done her temp at 2pm and its 37.1

Thanks again guys for your support.


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Was thinking of giving Lucy a bath to freshen her up before the puppies arrive, and thinking it might help her settle a bit,do you think this would be ok to do ? 
she has not eaten at all today apart from a piece of my sausage roll this afternoon, her tea is down but she will not go near it, usually if i hand feed her she takes it but not today shes having none of it.
i feel so guilty today be glad when its over for her


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Update....

Lucy seems restless, she does not seem to know what she wants to do, shes been in whelping box walked round and come back out, she is now by my side on the sofa chewing on her nyloa bone, managed to get her to eat a bit of chicken and decided to give her a good wash down to freshen her up.

Temp is slowly coming down, in 24 hours it has come down from 37.9 then 37.5 then this lunch time 37.1 and tonight at 9 pm was 37, so i think we are heading in the right direction.

Shes up again off out for a wee so i`ll report back when there is more news


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Update....
> 
> Lucy seems restless, she does not seem to know what she wants to do, shes been in whelping box walked round and come back out, she is now by my side on the sofa chewing on her nyloa bone, managed to get her to eat a bit of chicken and decided to give her a good wash down to freshen her up.
> 
> ...


I think its just as frustrating for us as it is for the dogs lol

I was restless with storm far days b4 she had her pups x


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

advice needed, Lucy is acting strange staring eyes wide and stomach seem to be going hard, no other sign other than restless and slight growning, could this be contractions ?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> advice needed, Lucy is acting strange staring eyes wide and stomach seem to be going hard, no other sign other than restless and slight growning, could this be contractions ?


I think it could be contractions


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

She has calmed down a bit now, so i`m not sure now, but i`ll see how she goes and report back soon, it was strange cos her stomach went really hard and she spun round quick as if she felt something, i don`t know what it is i can`t put my finger on it but she has sempt different today


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Certainly sounds like it..

Hope you have got lots of coffee in. Sounds like its going to be a long long night for you.

Good luck to you and lucy. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> She has calmed down a bit now, so i`m not sure now, but i`ll see how she goes and report back soon, it was strange cos her stomach went really hard and she spun round quick as if she felt something, i don`t know what it is i can`t put my finger on it but she has sempt different today


maybe they are moving down and its all a bit weird for her


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes im guessing there moving down! turning round quick to look at the stomach or bum is normally a sign that the pups are moving..If she is getting ready then that could be why her belly has gone hard! Good luck, some of that sounds promising! i hope i dont miss this one either


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

yes i have thought that too


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Yes im guessing there moving down! turning round quick to look at the stomach or bum is normally a sign that the pups are moving..If she is getting ready then that could be why her belly has gone hard! Good luck, some of that sounds promising! i hope i dont miss this one either


DD i think it will be just your luck that you miss them both lol

I think you missed Storms aswell


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

it will be just my luck wont it!  im at college all day tomorrow! please hold on girls! 
Yes i did miss hers too..was the first one i had missed! hehe! i hate missing them.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> it will be just my luck wont it!  im at college all day tomorrow! please hold on girls!
> Yes i did miss hers too..was the first one i had missed! hehe! i hate missing them.


Aww well you never know

They might hold on for ya lol


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Well we just got sorted we brought quilt down stairs we on the sofa, everyone else is in bed so its nice to have piece and quiet, i gave her a towel to lie on on the sofa and she has had a good dig and is now settling down, i told hubby i`ll give it a few hours down here and if everything seems ok we will come to bed
think like you have both said its the pups moving down, she just had me panicing for a moment, but all is calm now and whelping stuff is all here and ready if needed.

Thanks for your support guys, it great to know you are there for us


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Don`t know if any of you are still up, but as you can see we are, i have been on the sofa with Lucy for the past couple of hours, she keeps sleeping then waking up and walking around, she just been outside and done the biggest wee ever as well has doing one on the living room floor (thank god for laminate flooring) she is back on the sofa settled again.

i took her temp at 2am it was 36.4  was not expecting that, now i dare not go to bed, i will try and get a few hours on the sofa as if i go to bed now it will only disturb hubby and he has the puppy in the bedroom with him, not only that its a shame to disturb lucy now she is settled again


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

How is everything this morning?


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi everything calm and quiet, we went to bed around 4.00am as she had been up and down off the sofa every half hour so up to then i`d not slept, she decided when we got to bed that she would sleep on my pillow above my head and puppy peg decided to join her...lovely Lucy growning and puppy snoring what a lovely sound to keep you awake just dropped of then before i know it its 6 am and Lucy wants a poo, (not runny but very soft not usual for Lucy) tried to get back to sleep then till 9am and then Lucy decides thats enough sleep for us and up we get, just found some very runny poo on kitchen floor i`m guessing its from lucy.

temp 9am was 37.1

she is now back in her usual spot the window sill.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

shihtzumum said:


> Hi everything calm and quiet, we went to bed around 4.00am as she had been up and down off the sofa every half hour so up to then i`d not slept, she decided when we got to bed that she would sleep on my pillow above my head and puppy peg decided to join her...lovely Lucy growning and puppy snoring what a lovely sound to keep you awake just dropped of then before i know it its 6 am and Lucy wants a poo, (not runny but very soft not usual for Lucy) tried to get back to sleep then till 9am and then Lucy decides thats enough sleep for us and up we get, just found some very runny poo on kitchen floor i`m guessing its from lucy.
> 
> temp 9am was 37.1
> 
> she is now back in her usual spot the window sill.


morning
things moving nicely 
runny poo is normal as she started panting yet?


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

She was panting at 6am this morning but now nothing, she has just come of the window and is now sat staring at me, i don`t know what it is but since yesterday she has sempt different but hard to explain.

her belly also seems different her teets seem to be hanging more loosely if that make and sence, im not too good at explaining am i ..lol

oh and refused breakfast again but that isn`t really unusual for lucy 

what time should i do her next temp ??? last one was at 9am and was 37.1 so has gone up from the 2am shocker when it was 36.4


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

shihtzumum said:


> She was panting at 6am this morning but now nothing, she has just come of the window and is now sat staring at me, i don`t know what it is but since yesterday she has sempt different but hard to explain.
> 
> her belly also seems different her teets seem to be hanging more loosely if that make and sence, im not too good at explaining am i ..lol
> 
> ...


if she dont mind it been done i would do it at lunch time.

what you describe is that the pups have moved in to position to prepare for the birth keep trying give her small meals keep her energy up as she will need it

mine all sit in the window and watch the day go by im always cleaning slobber off the windows as welllittle monkeys


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes that sounds about right cos at midnight last night when we first thought something was happening, her tummy kept going hard and she kept like spinning as if to look at her back like something was going on, so how long do you think before we see next stage ? its just if nothing happens today then i hope for a better nights sleep tonight


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

my girls have all been good and clever as well soon as labour starts they jump in the box and stay in there so i know pups are on the wayand once the panting ,pacing,digging ect starts they have always had them in the next 24 hours.
If she is nice and calm maybe friday as she lost the mucus plug thing yet...yuck lol


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

She did lose a bit of mucus yesterday but it was only a tiny bit, but them again she is consantly licking down there so their could have been more.

she back on her window seat now, but keeps growning every now and then 

off to make a cuppa and check on Liaka`s thead


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Back with update....

Lucy has been sick , just yellow bile, nothing to come up really as she has not eaten anything.
She has been in garden trying to poo, managed to do a little bit but very loose.

Just done temp at 12 pm and it was 37.2

I think she is waiting for you all to come on line and DD is away for the day so she must be waiting for her to get back...:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

shihtzumum said:


> Back with update....
> 
> Lucy has been sick , just yellow bile, nothing to come up really as she has not eaten anything.
> She has been in garden trying to poo, managed to do a little bit but very loose.
> ...


lol i think she likes making you wait 
have you tried her with some chicken?
my girls was sick as well can you not have a little sleep while things are calm


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Keep trying to have a lay down hoping she will have a sleep, i still got quilt on sofa from last night.
But she is up down, up down, one minute in the window, next minute the sofa, then the garden, i don`t think she know what to do with herself


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

shihtzumum said:


> Keep trying to have a lay down hoping she will have a sleep, i still got quilt on sofa from last night.
> But she is up down, up down, one minute in the window, next minute the sofa, then the garden, i don`t think she know what to do with herself


aaaw bless her least it wont be to long as it sounds like things are moving


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner (Sep 19, 2009)

sounds like she might beat Laika to it!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

My girls always have the yellow byle sick about 6-12 hrs before pups are born, they two always clean themselves constantly so can never tell when the mucas comes away, although Arwin took us by suprise so didn't see anythin happen with her this time round. 
If she has had the loose stool too I would say you will have your puppies tomorrow night at the latest.

Good luck and hope it all goes well.

take care

Sarah


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

If she is not due untill mon this could go on for days


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

i can`t see her going till monday like this, she looks like she is well on the way to me, she has that look in her eyes, as if she knows something is happening, she is so restless bless her, and is peeing for england.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

shihtzumum said:


> i can`t see her going till monday like this, she looks like she is well on the way to me, she has that look in her eyes, as if she knows something is happening, she is so restless bless her, and is peeing for england.


mine were nearly a week early dont worry


----------



## norfolkgal29 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi.
I have really enjoyed reading this thread.My name is Diane.I have a Lhasa Apso called Missi and she has a litter due on 30th September but it looks like they arent going to wait that long.lol Missi has been nesting,shivering and panting since 8.00am this morning.She has now gone quiet so I am all prepared.Hope to be able to report puppies soon.
Nice to meet you all.
Diane x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

hi diane, welcome to the forum, would you be interested in starting a new thread for missys puppies, then everyone can watch and maybe be of help to you?


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Diane good luck to you and missi too, it be nice to follow missi aswell that is 3 of us all in the same boat, wonder who will be first i think Liaka might be in the lead at the moment 

i think Lucy is having us on too as she has just gone quiet again, i`ve just took her a short walk around the block which has had her panting but i think that was just from the walking she is now on the sofa with me, i just wish if it going to happen it does so soon and not in the middle of the night, the tiredness is now kicking in from last night so i`m hoping maybe we might get more sleep, omg now she is down on the floor, she just can`t lie in the same place for more that 3 mins at a time and she is in and out of the back garden like a yo yo so i have to keep following just incase.

Just done her temp and its up again now 37.9 so god knows, going to try and relax now, if it happens, it happens, if it doesn`t then it will do eventually and we are ready anyway for when it does, right i`m off to check on the other threads while lucy is calm.


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner (Sep 19, 2009)

poor little lucy sounds really uncomfy to me!

she sounds just how laika was over last couple of days..although we havn't had any sickness....but then i wasn't expecting my girl to part with any food

it sounds to be getting exciting now and following your thread is keeping me distracted from watching Laika's snoringy type thingy....lol


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

i have just caught up.... this is so exciting 2 together and now poss three threads to watch. 

good luck to you all and i hope your not all together so you dont miss out on each others but i know you will find a way.. :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

norfolkgal29 said:


> Hi.
> I have really enjoyed reading this thread.My name is Diane.I have a Lhasa Apso called Missi and she has a litter due on 30th September but it looks like they arent going to wait that long.lol Missi has been nesting,shivering and panting since 8.00am this morning.She has now gone quiet so I am all prepared.Hope to be able to report puppies soon.
> Nice to meet you all.
> Diane x


Have you started a thread Diane?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

jezzel said:


> i have just caught up.... this is so exciting 2 together and now poss three threads to watch.
> 
> good luck to you all and i hope your not all together so you dont miss out on each others but i know you will find a way.. :001_tt1::001_tt1:


Do you find yourself going round and round like i am

My head is spinning lol


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Just need to ask , i know its all systems go on laika`s thread so please someone get back to me when you can, its probley nothing but just need to check, Lucy for the passed hour has been in very deep sleep not even getting up when i leave the room which is not normal, all the other dogs are in the same room as her and they are playing and she is just oblivious to it all, maybe she is building her strengh up but i was just worried as it isn`t normal for her.
Please tell me i`m worrying over nothing


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ah bless you..

I,m sure she is just having a good ole rest before the delivery.

I,m sure someone with a bit more experience will be along soon.

Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Do you find yourself going round and round like i am
> 
> My head is spinning lol


yes i have to keep remembering whos having what and how far they have got lol:lol: its all sooooooo exciting 

its brilliant as im following all these for when my girl has hers begining of oct:001_wub:


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Ah bless you..
> 
> I,m sure she is just having a good ole rest before the delivery.
> 
> ...


i agree i bet shes just getting ready for her turn


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Storm was the same for about 3 hours

Just laid there


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks i was sure that was what it was, i keep stroking her and she gives me a bit of a grown, I feel tired myself now its a bit like that saying watched kettle.....

oo oo edit shes up and off out for a wee


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Thanks i was sure that was what it was, i keep stroking her and she gives me a bit of a grown, I feel tired myself now its a bit like that saying watched kettle.....
> 
> oo oo edit shes up and off out for a wee


shes keeping you on your toes


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah she is doing that alright, she done more runny poo and is now going back to sleep on sofa, she not eaten much today so i would not think there is much more to come, all she has eaten is a few treats and some cooked ham.
i`m off to bed at 10pm going to try get some sleep incase she has me up in the night again. 
i`ll update her temp at 10 before we go to bed, what was that about at 2am this morning when it dropped to 36.4 it gone up and up since them, but like you say she is keeping mee on my toes.

right of to check other thread


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

ooo could be a long night ahead...........i had 3 nights on sofa before things happened. All the signs for 3 nights but once the shivering started that was it along come pups............over a 24 hours mind. 
Gte as much sleep as you can lol


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for that, something tells me it wont be tonight, so hopefully we might get some sleep she does seem more settled than she was last night so we may get more than the 4 hours we had last night.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i think it is perfectly normal that when the big drop happens, which was lucys this morning then it can go back up to normal but pups are imminent still could be this evening/early morning as they litrally go on the turn of a button


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh god when you put it like that it makes me scared to go to sleep  what if i`m asleep and one comes that quick  omg what to do what to do :idea:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Oh god when you put it like that it makes me scared to go to sleep  what if i`m asleep and one comes that quick  omg what to do what to do :idea:


I slept down stairs with storm and got her to sleep next to me so i could have my hand on her and know if she moved

Dont worry too much x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

shihtzumum said:


> Oh god when you put it like that it makes me scared to go to sleep  what if i`m asleep and one comes that quick  omg what to do what to do :idea:


no, please dont panic, believe me you will still know, even if you are asleep something will make you wake you wont be sleeping much now anyway


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i originally meant , she could just start the panting , pushing all of a sudden, you definately wont miss the birth, believe me


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

I think i`m going to take her up to bed 10 after i done her temp and try get a few hours


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

update on temp 37.5, we going to go to bed for a few hours but i`ll be back if there is any news , good luck to the others that are whelping or due to be back to see pics hopefully soon 

night night guys xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> update on temp 37.5, we going to go to bed for a few hours but i`ll be back if there is any news , good luck to the others that are whelping or due to be back to see pics hopefully soon
> 
> night night guys xxx


Good luck

Speak soon xxxxxx


----------



## Kimmpf (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi, 
I am new to this forum this evening and I have really enjoyed reading through your post and following Lucy's pregnancy. I have a 7 month old Jackhuahua myself. 
Hope you get some sleep and will be watching your post. 
All the best x


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

night night


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

OMG what have i been missing, ive been so busy, she sounds ready to go to me, if not tonight then tomorrow night, ive just read through the thread and as you know Bambi started losing mucus on the tuesday was really weird all day and i was convinced she was going any minute, but she lasted till wednesday morning, again every dog different but she was definitely acting weird for around 48 hours beforehand, her temp was in the 36s tho for a couple of days and then on the tuesday it starting going up again, she didnt pant, shake, winge or anything, she had a tightening of the stomach on the tuesday, she was arching her back like a cat and then early evening she settled down and went to sleep for the most of the day and during the night, then on the wednesday morning around 6ish she was scratching at the pen wanting out as i had her in there in the whelping box, took her to the kitchen with me to get my caffeine fix and within 5 mins i noticed her stomach was round like a football, defo contractions, but still no panting, shaking nothing, these contractions went on for around 15 - 20 mins and my OH told me to put her back in the box incase she was getting ready to go ,i checked her down below and there was a paw peeking out at me from her vulva, Lucy was born within half an hour. Anyhow i think your gut feeling is right, birth is definitely imminent, id say within the next 24 hours but every dog is different. I wish you all the best of luck hun and cant wait to see the pics. Im soooooo excited for you. xxxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

how is lucy this morning?


----------



## norfolkgal29 (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh what exciting times.
Sorry for delay in getting back to you all.The news is MISSI HAS EIGHT PUPPIES!!!!!! 4 bitches and 4 dogs.....All healthy and feeding well.Missi is exhausted but doing great. Oh I hope Lucy has them soooon!!!!!! Missi went from 8am yesterday morning and the last pup was born at 10.07pm.I have been up most the night for heat lamp and puppy count.lol 
Cmon Lucy your turn now.
How do I start a thread? hmm... I ll see if I can post piccys too.lol 
Diane


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

norfolkgal29 said:


> Oh what exciting times.
> Sorry for delay in getting back to you all.The news is MISSI HAS EIGHT PUPPIES!!!!!! 4 bitches and 4 dogs.....All healthy and feeding well.Missi is exhausted but doing great. Oh I hope Lucy has them soooon!!!!!! Missi went from 8am yesterday morning and the last pup was born at 10.07pm.I have been up most the night for heat lamp and puppy count.lol
> Cmon Lucy your turn now.
> How do I start a thread? hmm... I ll see if I can post piccys too.lol
> Diane


puppies puppies puppies i love it when it gets like this makes the waiting for fristal so much easyer lol, does make me a littled worried though as everyone coping so well

congratulations to missi eight more little bundles i cant wait to see the pictures i think its nice to have them on their own thread that way they get their own moment of fame as if we would let it pass without pics lol

just waiting for lucys turn now i hope you get some rest ready lol xxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi guys, sorry i`m so late getting on, also sorry we have no news, we went to bed at 10.30 and Lucy slept beside me, we slept till 11am this morning so we must have needed it.
We been for a walk around the block and now she is back on the window sill, i did her temp at 12 and it was 37.2
tbh she seems more normal today than ever so i`m at a loss, all i know is they will come when they are ready. 

congratulations to you and missi and wow 8 that is a big litter for a lhasa is it???

right off on laika`s thread to see how many she had, think there is only lucy to go now. :blushing:


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Well think Lucy is keeping us on our toes either that or she is holding on till tomorrow morning when i will be on my own.

She is restless again, she has come down off the window and sat staring at me oddly, she was breathing quite fast, she is now trying to get comfy on her side, i feel like i`m watching her every move and its driving me mad, also all she has eaten today is a few royal canin biscuits and that was only cos i hand fed her.
So i`m completly confused, maybe she is holding on to her due day monday, if she is i think i`ll be grey by then.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Well think Lucy is keeping us on our toes either that or she is holding on till tomorrow morning when i will be on my own.
> 
> She is restless again, she has come down off the window and sat staring at me oddly, she was breathing quite fast, she is now trying to get comfy on her side, i feel like i`m watching her every move and its driving me mad, also all she has eaten today is a few royal canin biscuits and that was only cos i hand fed her.
> So i`m completly confused, maybe she is holding on to her due day monday, if she is i think i`ll be grey by then.
> ...


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

No change i have not even done her temp since mid-day has i think she is fed up of been messed arond with, she has eaten better today and has had some of her royal canin biscuits and a tin of tuna at tea time and has just shared some chesse on toast with me.

I have noticed that Lucy is leeking milk a little bit, is this ok ? is it sign things will not be long ? i still think she is going to go to her due day, i`m on my own most of the day tomorrow so if anything was going to happen i would rather it be now or sunday, but i`m sure they will come when ready.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> No change i have not even done her temp since mid-day has i think she is fed up of been messed arond with, she has eaten better today and has had some of her royal canin biscuits and a tin of tuna at tea time and has just shared some chesse on toast with me.
> 
> I have noticed that Lucy is leeking milk a little bit, is this ok ? is it sign things will not be long ? i still think she is going to go to her due day, i`m on my own most of the day tomorrow so if anything was going to happen i would rather it be now or sunday, but i`m sure they will come when ready.


Storm started loosing milk a week before she had her pups so its fine


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

shihtzumum said:


> No change i have not even done her temp since mid-day has i think she is fed up of been messed arond with, she has eaten better today and has had some of her royal canin biscuits and a tin of tuna at tea time and has just shared some chesse on toast with me.
> 
> I have noticed that Lucy is leeking milk a little bit, is this ok ? is it sign things will not be long ? i still think she is going to go to her due day, i`m on my own most of the day tomorrow so if anything was going to happen i would rather it be now or sunday, but i`m sure they will come when ready.


they do say if you can see milk from the teats then puppies within 24 hours


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

I just done her temp and it down to 36.8 wich is the lowest its been since that big drop not last night night before.
Think i`ll take it again before we go to bed.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

to be honest i have never taken my dogs temprature. i think you just know that time except one of mine who was just laying on the settee , had shown no signs at all and just pushed a puppy out, shocked or what then went on to have the rest of them quite happily so you never really know each dog is completely different


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

i know what you mean, a few times over the last couple of days i thought this is it, and then nothing, so now i have not got a clue , it so frustrating cos she is so restless she just keeps looking at me as if to say do something


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

anything happening?

when are you taking next temp?


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

hows things?


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

How is lucy today, i think you wil be having puppies anytime soon by the sounds of it, all the best of luck, i will keep an eye for updates, im soooo excited for you xoxo


----------



## norfolkgal29 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hope Lucy is doing well.Any sign of pups yet?


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Sorry still no change, i just done 12 pm temp and its 37.5

I know they will come when they are ready but i feel really fed up now, i have not left the house in over a week, apart from a walk round the block.
i think she know its nearly time cos she will not leave my side.

Hubby has said take her in the car and go see your mum for an hour and the journey might set her off, but god knows


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner (Sep 19, 2009)

hi

I know exactly how you are feeling...Laika was so uncomfy her last few days of her pregnancy too and you just feel useless as you don't know wat to do for the best...

Laika had milk a week before those pups came, and her temp did a bit of yo-yoing....

I just let Laika makke the most of being able to lay on the sofa those last couple of days...as she cetrtainly wont be getting on it now for a while

Am following closely as i bet it wont be long!


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks Nikki , think i just feel a bit down today , everyone elses puppies are here and we still waiting and i feel so guilty as poor lucy seems so fed up

she has been on my knee for the past half hour, this is so not like her, i know she has followed me everywhere but she is not one to do knee cuddles, its lovely though, i can feel the little buggers moving


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Thanks Nikki , think i just feel a bit down today , everyone elses puppies are here and we still waiting and i feel so guilty as poor lucy seems so fed up
> 
> she has been on my knee for the past half hour, this is so not like her, i know she has followed me everywhere but she is not one to do knee cuddles, its lovely though, i can feel the little buggers moving


Good things come to those who wait

A bun should not be removed from the oven until its cooked to perfection x


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Lol thanks that put a smile on my face, she is back in her window seat again, i would not be suprised if the first one is born there


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Lol thanks that put a smile on my face, she is back in her window seat again, i would not be suprised if the first one is born there


Well storm has hers on the sofa ( her favourite place) lol


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

I totally get how frustrating it is and as i said i watched Bambi for a week i thought i was cracking up every time there was a glimmer of hope and then she went back to normal and it was frustrating watching other peoples puppies coming and mine not but one thing i will say if i could have chosen now to send LEO back in there for a couple more days i would, i dont mean to go on about it but i truly believe he wasnt ready to be born, so anyhow we are all here with you and are waiting excitedly for your little bundles to come into the world. xxxx
Make the most of your rest and keep your energy up as you are going to need it when they make their entrance lol x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Dont worry it wont be long now until she have them all. I will be watching and waiting for the news. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

shihtzumum said:


> Thanks Nikki , think i just feel a bit down today , everyone elses puppies are here and we still waiting and i feel so guilty as poor lucy seems so fed up
> 
> she has been on my knee for the past half hour, this is so not like her, i know she has followed me everywhere but she is not one to do knee cuddles, its lovely though, i can feel the little buggers moving


awww hun dont feel down i have to wait another three weeks for my puppies


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

i know think i was just feeling down earlier with just been here in the house with no company,also got my season now too so i feel like poo, hubby has had a lot on as he is a professial cage fighter in his spare time and he has a title fight tomorrow night in Hull so he has had a lot of training and prep to do for that, it will be the first one i have not been to watch.
We are going to have a nice relaxing night tonight with a take away and a film now he has made his weight.

Lucy is much the same, restless self, temp at 6pm was 37.5 she went in whelping box earlier and started to dig but then came back out and is now back in her widow seat, i`ll update if we have any more news.

Thanks for the suport guys, i love knowing your all here to listen to me moan:001_tt2:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Aww, she is going to miss her window seat when she goes into labour isnt she. I dont think she will be much longer now. Cant wait, catch up on your sleep while you can or rather as much as you can. night night, xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kimmpf (Sep 23, 2009)

I am quite new to this forum but I have to say that I have loved reading through your thread and I am so excited waiting for the news of your beautiful bundles to arrive! Dont feel too down, we are all here to listen  xxxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Kimmpf said:


> I am quite new to this forum but I have to say that I have loved reading through your thread and I am so excited waiting for the news of your beautiful bundles to arrive! Dont feel too down, we are all here to listen  xxxx


Aww thanks and welcome to the forum, that is really lovely to hear, i think i would have cracked up even more if i didn`t have this place to come to,to escape from watching lucy`s belly get bigger by the hour.

She looks bigger than ever tonight and is so restless she is laid on her side and seems to be breathing really deep and fast, then she will fall asleep for a while and breath normal for a while, then have to move to her other side to get comfy and then we off again and that is how its been all evening, i just feel so frustrated and guilty, i have not even got the heart to do her temp tonight cos i think she is fed up with that too.

sorry for all the bad vibes i must be giving off, this is so unlike me, i`m normally so happy and jolly, its just i have done a year and half of studing and researching but nothing could have prepared me for how guilty i would feel for my baby, it is making me think is it worth this, i`m sure it will be once they are here but i just feel bad for putting my baby through this.


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Well what a night, i took lucy`s temp at midnight before i went to bed and it was really down at 36.4 so from 6pm when it was 37.4 it had done a big drop, so i think i have slept with one eye open.

2.00am i woke up and Lucy was panting, although it was really warm in the bedroom so was not too worried, she then went back to sleep or rather i did, i next heard her get out of bed (my bed) at 3.30am and before i could get to her she had done a runny poo on the training mat i had put near the door, i took her down stairs and we both tried to get some sleep on the sofa. no joy.

6.00am she been out for another runny poo, i have also done her temp, although its rose a little its still low 36.8 , so maybe we will have some puppies today, but i`m not holding my breath, there is only me and my 13 year old son in tonight as hubby has got his cage fight so will not be back till late, so i have fingers crossed he will win and come home with a nice shiney belt and be greeted with some gorgeous puppies when he gets home, wishfull thinking or what. 

temps just for the record

Yesterday 6pm 37.4
midnight 36.4
morning 6am 36.8


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

puppies today!!!!!!!!!! i think your long wait is nearly over


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> puppies today!!!!!!!!!! i think your long wait is nearly over


Woo hoo i hope your right archiebaby (sorry don`t know your name)

with the temp droping like that and staying low is this a good sign ? she is sleeping again now


----------



## Geordiegirl (Mar 14, 2009)

I watch all these puppy threads, fingers crossed that all goes well and today is the day.

Best wishes Jeanette


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Busy day today then......try and catch a few winks on & off if you can as it maybe a while before your next proper sleep 
Hope all runs smoothly for you all


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Lucy has just been to sleep for a couple of hours on the sofa, i could not sleep so came on here when i should have been sleeping :cursing:

She has been out and done yet another runny poo, don`t know where its all coming from thats 3 since 3.30 this morning, she is now back on.....

you guessed it the window sill 

i`ll update at 10am when i do her temp again, does temp need to stay down now or go back up ?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Good luck to you both.

Sounds like today may be the day.

And good luck to Hubby too.


----------



## MyWillow (Sep 6, 2009)

I love reading these puppy posts good luck looks like you maybe very busy today My Shih Tzu boy also loves the window sills he spends more time on them then he spends in his bed watching the world


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner (Sep 19, 2009)

hi,

sounds to me as tho you waiting is soon to be over!!

try and rest now i know everyone keeps telling you this and it is very difficult , but I was like a zombie the day after my pups came as we delivered all night and i had been up all night the night before watching her in those early 1st stages of labour?!!!

I bet you and your son are getting very excited now...

My son came in very handy the night of the puppies arrival

Nikki


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for all your support guys , you really are keeping me sane thoughout this waiting and watching so thankyou so much 

She is now laid flat out on her back snoring her head off, little bugger has had me up since 3.30 and she has now gone back to sleep,temp time in half an hour though,
i can`t go back to sleep now as i know if i do i will feel worse than ever for the rest of the day.


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> hi,
> 
> sounds to me as tho you waiting is soon to be over!!
> 
> ...


Yes your Joshua was a little star bless him, i hope my Jack (he is 13) will be too, he was with Lucy when she had her first mating as i had to leave them both at the stud/breeders while i tended to my 16 year old who was having major surgery on his arm, now that was a stressful day, 
so Jack help to hold Lucy while they were in the tie which was 25mins.
Jack has high funtioning autisim he is doing really well in school and wants to be a vet when hes older, as he loves animals, so this will be a good experience for him i hope


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Lucy has just been out and done another poo 

Just done temp and its 37.5 should it have stayed down in the 36`s our start to go back up


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner (Sep 19, 2009)

I tried to get josh as involved as possible he wanted to do updates on the forum firstly so this ment he was not in the way of me and delivering the pups.

Joshua did have few lots of tears...as Laika really really whinned when delivering the 2 biggys and thiss distressed josh a bit...( and me!!)

Also more tears wen little number 4 came as laika wouldnt take to him and we discovered he had not made it....( although he was very tired as well by this point!)

But over all I'm sure he had a very positive experience . And he got to handle pups first before the other children, 

What would we do without our sons eh!!?? U gotta love them.

I'm sure Jack will be extremely usefull...he sounds to have been so far..........


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww cant wait for puppies, how exciting,


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Well what a night, i took lucy`s temp at midnight before i went to bed and it was really down at 36.4 so from 6pm when it was 37.4 it had done a big drop, so i think i have slept with one eye open.
> 
> 2.00am i woke up and Lucy was panting, although it was really warm in the bedroom so was not too worried, she then went back to sleep or rather i did, i next heard her get out of bed (my bed) at 3.30am and before i could get to her she had done a runny poo on the training mat i had put near the door, i took her down stairs and we both tried to get some sleep on the sofa. no joy.
> 
> ...


Runny Poo!! sounds good to me, although my Teigan never had runny poo, sounds like she is clearing out her bowels. No your not giving off bad vibes, I think you are getting anxcious now as other puppies have been born and you feel left behind. dont worry you dont have long to wait now. You will be fine and we are all here for you to have a niggley chat to if you want to ok. Temp is going down so a good sign.
She must be fed up now big time aswell, cant get comfortable, is irritable, poor little thing, is she back up in her favorite place again looking out the window lololol.
I reckon you will know for defo when she isnt in that window as often, crossing fingers for tonight. Whats with dogs that they always go in the night time and early morning??? Im sure they do it on purpose lolol
Come back on here and have a good rant if you want, we dont mind and it will take your mind off it for a little while. Good Luck and keeping my fingers and legs crossed. xxxxxxxxxxx Cheryl xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks Cheryl, yes she back on window sill but is asleep, i could shake her, she has been so blooming restless all night had me up since 3.30 and has slept all morning, its soooo frustrating, she wakes up poos then goes back to sleep and thats how its been from 3.30 this morning :cursing:

if they don`t come today or tomorrow i think i`m going to crack up ut:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

shihtzumum said:


> Woo hoo i hope your right archiebaby (sorry don`t know your name)
> 
> with the temp droping like that and staying low is this a good sign ? she is sleeping again now


hi, it's michelle low tempreture and runny poo's is always a good sign i think she will just start panting and digging this afternoon  just keep a very careful watch on her when she is in the garden doing her poo as they think it is a poo they want and could just push a puppy out i have had this happen will keep checking today but i would say by 6pm you would have some certain signs


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> hi, it's michelle low tempreture and runny poo's is always a good sign i think she will just start panting and digging this afternoon  just keep a very careful watch on her when she is in the garden doing her poo as they think it is a poo they want and could just push a puppy out i have had this happen will keep checking today but i would say by 6pm you would have some certain signs


Oh i do hope you are right michelle


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

This sounds pretty promising  you may have babies before the day is out 

I'll keep watch of this thread, it's getting exciting now


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

anything lucys mum? ( sorry i dont know your name either) the wait will be well worth it when is her actual due date?


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Michelle my name is Adele freinds call me Dell, 

Still nothing we been and laid on bed for an hour and she has just laid staring into space, i have noticed there were some slimey clear mucus so i have cleaned her up, and she is now back on the window sill 

Hubby gave her some chicken earlier, so she is still eating although she did not touch her food this morning.

Temp at 2pm was 37.6 so it is now on the up, so god knows what she is doing, i`m completly baffled  all i know is she looks as fed up as me.
Think i`m going to go have a soke in bath before hubby goes cos then we on our own no matter what happens


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

shihtzumum said:


> Hi Michelle my name is Adele freinds call me Dell,
> 
> Still nothing we been and laid on bed for an hour and she has just laid staring into space, i have noticed there were some slimey clear mucus so i have cleaned her up, and she is now back on the window sill
> 
> ...


hi dell,, yes i would go and have that bath whilst you can the mucus can happen from 4 weeks pregnant ( one of the first signs that a bitch is in whelp) but does also come before the birth the staring thing is something all mine do, so another good sign and to be honest my little pugs have even eaten right up to and during giving birth i still say today/tonight ( hopefully) i have to go out for a few hours but will check when i come back about 9.30 ( 1st pup might even have made a appearance by then) see you later


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

On the next drop it will stay low. ooooh I am getting all nervous now and they arent even my dogs lolololol Teigan my dog on the day of contractions was staring at me and watching every thing I was doing. She didnt go into her box on her own I had to put her in there, she sat in the corner of the box and when contracting she kept pushing up the side of the box, she didnt lay down at any time during her long labour. I didnt see any mucus come from Teigan at all she must of licked herself clean before I could notice it. She would breath very heavy and pant very hard then stop for quite a while and then off she would go again. You may be on your own in your home with your son with you, but we are all here looking out for you. I cant wait to hear some news. Hope you enjoyed your bath, now your already for GO. lolol
Will be watching this thread, and knowing me I will be in bed sleeping when it all happens. Good luck hun. Cheryl xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Right update for you cos now i`m completly baffled,

i had a bath with Lucy sat at the side watching my ever move, mum fetched me and jack a KFC on her way to work, Lucy shared chicken with us 

Just done 6pm temp and its dropped right down to 36.4  now will it stay down or what i`m so confused 

she is now oh i`m not even going to tell you where she is cos if you don`t know buy now you defo not keeping up.:001_tt2:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

I love reading your post, cant wait for to see pics when she finally pops! 

I bet its nail bitting, just waiting around?? so exciting!!!!

I found out today my girls expecting at least 5 pups at the end of oct......
how do you put ticker factory on you profile?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Shes not sitting by the window is she???? lol


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Yes your Joshua was a little star bless him, i hope my Jack (he is 13) will be too, he was with Lucy when she had her first mating as i had to leave them both at the stud/breeders while i tended to my 16 year old who was having major surgery on his arm, now that was a stressful day,
> so Jack help to hold Lucy while they were in the tie which was 25mins.
> Jack has high funtioning autisim he is doing really well in school and wants to be a vet when hes older, as he loves animals, so this will be a good experience for him i hope


Omg how uncanny is that my 8 years old, has high functioning autism and wants to be a vet when hes older, i find the dogs are so good for him and he wants to keep all the pups, but my hubbie isnt a cage fighter, hope he wins, good luck with that. Back to puppies i really do think she is really close but you were likely right she will wait till her due day which is good, good luck and ill be keeping an eye on this thread xxxx
JILL


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> I love reading your post, cant wait for to see pics when she finally pops!
> 
> I bet its nail bitting, just waiting around?? so exciting!!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulaions on your news today !!!

I would not say its nail bitting, i`m finding it more frustrating and tiring, to be honest i don`t think nothing prepares you for this bit, i just feel so guilty cos my little girl looks so fed up and uncomfortable.

The ticker factory i made on the ticker factory website then copied the code and placed it in my profile signiture section, i did it wrong though cos mine still stays she has 3 days to her due day but she is due tomorrow ut:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Congratulaions on your news today !!!
> 
> I would not say its nail bitting, i`m finding it more frustrating and tiring, to be honest i don`t think nothing prepares you for this bit, i just feel so guilty cos my little girl looks so fed up and uncomfortable.
> 
> The ticker factory i made on the ticker factory website then copied the code and placed it in my profile signiture section, i did it wrong though cos mine still stays she has 3 days to her due day but she is due tomorrow ut:


Arrrr... I bet, must be horrid seeing your girl like that, i know i was completly fed up and very very uncomfortable when i was expecting my children. I hope she starts soon, my eyes on this thread!!! good luck x I have this all to come yet! 

Thanks i will try ticker factory now x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Let me guess, No she is never in the window again, lololololol I hope the links I sent you are ok. it will be something for you to read ok. I did the same with Jill Jayzee when her little Bambi was pregnant. She said she found them usefull and informative. I dont want to bamboozle you will a load of stuff and confuse you ok. But at least you can read them while waiting and the wait wont seem so long hopefully. I dont think you have long to wait. Any problems or you are unsure .........there is nothing better than a phone call to your vet, which is what I did 4 times with my Teigan. Good luck hun xxxxxx


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Shes hanging lol.... i wouldnt worry about the eating as my Lucy didnt stop till real labour started(shakeing etc) so its not always a "text book" sign. The mucus loss sounds promiseing though so hopefully not long


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

that is it, not all dogs go the same way, they are all different they all start in different ways, some textbook some not. I cant wait for news it is sooo exciting, well for us lot anyway, not for shihtzumum and Lucy.


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Just done 8 pm temp 37.1

Been a long day and its still not over, hubby does not fight till late so i don`t want to go to bed till i know he is ok 
Staying up is torture cos i just find myself watching her every move, lol be glad when today ends


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

She's going to wait until you are totally knackered from lack of sleep and worry before pushing them out lol.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

shihtzumum said:


> Just done 8 pm temp 37.1
> 
> Been a long day and its still not over, hubby does not fight till late so i don`t want to go to bed till i know he is ok
> Staying up is torture cos i just find myself watching her every move, lol be glad when today ends


oh still no news i bet you have the blinding headache as well from staring at lucy well look at it this way, THEY HAVE TO COME OUT EVENTUALLY i bet it happens in the bl**dy window so everyone can see


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Well that has already happened, i feel like today has gone on forever, the nerves has just kicked in over my hubby`s cage fighting, this is the first time i have not been there to support him and this is on my mind. 

i`m so tired as i have been up from 3.30 am,, i have just found a few wet patches on my laminate floor unsure if see has wee`d or if she is leaking, when i have checked her there was some mucus and she does feel very moist , but i just feel like i`m cracking up and just watching her every move, her stomach is rock hard and she growns when i touch her, she must be so uncomfortable, i have a feeling she going to be restless tonight.
i have shread a few tears tonight, i don`t even know if the tears were for lucy or for hubby, i just feel like nothing is going right just had text to say hubby lost his fight but he is ok.

now i feel so bad for all my moaning when look what poor Jayzee and little Leo are going through and i`m moaning. :cursing::cursing: i`m so mad with myself, i think i need some sleep, something else i have not told you....i suffer from a condition called M.E or CFS cronic fatigue syndrome so i think the stress and lack of sleep is not helping.
sorry for been a moaning mini

Lucy is panting but not sure if its cos she been chewin on her nyloa bone ut:ut:ut::cursing::cursing::cursing:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

come on calm down! everything is going to be alright!  Have a cup of tea! and just relax! no need to be so stressed be relaxed for you girl!! please 

She may be getting ready..hard stomach, panting, water and abit of mucus, and groaing! we are all here ! xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

positive thinking, she is panting because she is STARTING!!!!!!!!!!!!
sorry to hear your oh lost his fight but at least he is ok and sorry about your condition, must make it doubly hard, i know how hard it is waiting for them to start, my head used to throb everything will be ok and dont worry we are all allowed a little moan, i do about the puppy poo


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Well that has already happened, i feel like today has gone on forever, the nerves has just kicked in over my hubby`s cage fighting, this is the first time i have not been there to support him and this is on my mind.
> 
> i`m so tired as i have been up from 3.30 am,, i have just found a few wet patches on my laminate floor unsure if see has wee`d or if she is leaking, when i have checked her there was some mucus and she does feel very moist , but i just feel like i`m cracking up and just watching her every move, her stomach is rock hard and she growns when i touch her, she must be so uncomfortable, i have a feeling she going to be restless tonight.
> i have shread a few tears tonight, i don`t even know if the tears were for lucy or for hubby, i just feel like nothing is going right just had text to say hubby lost his fight but he is ok.
> ...


Dont beat yourself up, we all get edgy at this point, it is stressful as you just want whats right for your girl and her babies and also worryin bout hubby tonight hasnt helped, at least he ok that must be soooo worrying but it wont be long till you have little bundles of fluff in your house. What will be will be with Leo but everyone has their own dramas i respect that, im just sooo thankful for all the support ive received from you guys and we will all be here for you too. You need a nice cuppa and relax or maybe a stiff vodka lol xxxx 

Sounds like she is ready hun, gonna be a long night xxxx


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

hi honey, we are all right their with you, i too am disabled failed back op so lots of pills, so i get the to0 tied to think feeling try and just take a few deep breaths then make a cuppa and veg out with lucy she will love the cuddles. 

i have spent most off today laying in my bed reading with fristal laying across my chest she is on day 58 today, it makes me feel bad as everytime i move she follows me and she just looks so big and fed up i get an idea where your coming from i have to move and she looks at me to say "why are you moving again cant you just sit still" and i have all this to come.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Well that has already happened, i feel like today has gone on forever, the nerves has just kicked in over my hubby`s cage fighting, this is the first time i have not been there to support him and this is on my mind.
> 
> i`m so tired as i have been up from 3.30 am,, i have just found a few wet patches on my laminate floor unsure if see has wee`d or if she is leaking, when i have checked her there was some mucus and she does feel very moist , but i just feel like i`m cracking up and just watching her every move, her stomach is rock hard and she growns when i touch her, she must be so uncomfortable, i have a feeling she going to be restless tonight.
> i have shread a few tears tonight, i don`t even know if the tears were for lucy or for hubby, i just feel like nothing is going right just had text to say hubby lost his fight but he is ok.
> ...


Get a white kitchen wipe and dab the wee and see if its pee colour or smells like pee, you know what I mean. Prob too late now lolol If you see mucus comeing out then she is on her way. No wonder you are in a stressfull way, with your condition it would make it 10 times worse. Try to relax, you will need your strength when you are with Lucy giving birth. You are not going to have to wait much longer. Cheryl xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

jezzel said:


> hi honey, we are all right their with you, i too am disabled failed back op so lots of pills, so i get the to0 tied to think feeling try and just take a few deep breaths then make a cuppa and veg out with lucy she will love the cuddles.
> 
> i have spent most off today laying in my bed reading with fristal laying across my chest she is on day 58 today, it makes me feel bad as everytime i move she follows me and she just looks so big and fed up i get an idea where your coming from i have to move and she looks at me to say "why are you moving again cant you just sit still" and i have all this to come.


Wow couple more days and you will be pacing the floor too, lol xxxxxx


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Wow couple more days and you will be pacing the floor too, lol xxxxxx


yep im waiting for my turn lol xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Dont beat yourself up, we all get edgy at this point, it is stressful as you just want whats right for your girl and her babies and also worryin bout hubby tonight hasnt helped, at least he ok that must be soooo worrying but it wont be long till you have little bundles of fluff in your house. What will be will be with Leo but everyone has their own dramas i respect that, im just sooo thankful for all the support ive received from you guys and we will all be here for you too. You need a nice cuppa and relax or maybe a stiff vodka lol xxxx
> 
> Sounds like she is ready hun, gonna be a long night xxxx


Hey if there are any vodka's going pop a glass over my way too. a packet of crisps would go a miss either lololololol xxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

jezzel said:


> yep im waiting for my turn lol xxx


We will be here for you too dont worry, we wont dessert you ok lolololol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Well peep's I gotta go now to pick up my son from town. will see you all on here tomorrow. dont go drinking all the vodka now ok. lololol xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Hey if there are any vodka's going pop a glass over my way too. a packet of crisps would go a miss either lololololol xxxxxx


lol oh brought some orange juice just so i can wet the puppies head xxx

been saving it but i feel the need to have a chill out drink as i cant get in my bath anymore i miss my bubbles lol


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh Jezell have you got a thread going for your girl, i did`nt know we had another litter due, the way lucy is going your girl will be first, she laid on sofa now trying to get comfy.

i feel a bit better now i spoke to hubby and i know hes ok, going to have a nice cuppa tea and i will update Lucy`s temp at midnight.
They have got to come out at some point so i might as well just get on with it, sleep or no sleep, i can`t go bed till hubby is home from hull so if i had some vodka i`d join you, then again you watch i will close my eyes and they will decide to come.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

Thats it stay positive and relaxed! They will be here sooner or later! and i best not miss it!  i should be at college all day tomorrow!  but i shall see if i can get on the net there!


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Oh Jezell have you got a thread going for your girl, i did`nt know we had another litter due, the way lucy is going your girl will be first, she laid on sofa now trying to get comfy.
> 
> i feel a bit better now i spoke to hubby and i know hes ok, going to have a nice cuppa tea and i will update Lucy`s temp at midnight.
> They have got to come out at some point so i might as well just get on with it, sleep or no sleep, i can`t go bed till hubby is home from hull so if i had some vodka i`d join you, then again you watch i will close my eyes and they will decide to come.


Id say you are looking at early hours of the morning and everything will start, Bambi was exactly like Lucy the day before she had pups. Try not to stress and rest on sofa while she is. I have to grab a power nap now till the next feed but ill check in morning. Good luck.xxxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks guys for all your suport tonight, i don`t know what i`d have done without you all tonight, thought i was going to crack up, well tomorrow is day 63 so let see what tomorrow brings, hopefully new born furbabies


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Oh Jezell have you got a thread going for your girl, i did`nt know we had another litter due, the way lucy is going your girl will be first, she laid on sofa now trying to get comfy.
> 
> ive been watching yours and forgot all about starting a new thread


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Bless ya, i remember when lucys pups finally arrived i sat and cried in the whelping box.......its a long few days before and tiredness, anxiety and stress dont mix.
Im sure all will go ok ..........as long as she moves from the window:smilewinkgrin: bless her


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

haha i`ve just had a thought, we on day 63 tomorrow, look at my ticker it i made a mistake when i set it and it still says 2 days to go, i hope Lucy is not going by the ticker, she is now laid her beside me breathing deeply, i have been kissing her belly and talking to the babies telling them they can come out now they are cooked.

Hubby is back now so i`m going to go to bed and see how many hours she will let me have befor we back on the sofa.

Night Night guys and thanks again for been there for me tonight


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

i love doing that fristal lays on the bed beside me and you can see and feel the pups jumping about.

sleep well honey get some well needed rest your gonna need it xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Good morning Adele, How is the little lady doing today????? Havent done my house work yet and I am on here looking for update just in case. Crossing fingers for today. chat later cheryl xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

morning dell, any news yet or are you upto your arms in puppys


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Morning Guys , can`t believe i have slept till 10.30, hubby has been up and down with Lucy through the night and this morning and has let me stay in bed for extra sleep, he said through the night Lucy`s has been restless and breathing heavy all night.

i`ve just been in garden with her and now her poo is like water, not sure if this is just from all the chicken she ate yesterday. i have not even done her temp as i think that is just stressing me out, shes back in the window now so we will see what today.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

aaaw i was expecting to see pups
had no internet over the weekend so could not come on 

wont be long im sure off it


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

hi Cav, i wondered where you had been this weekend hun, i thought you had left me  glad your back, Lucy may have been waiting for you.

Not much to report today she is just not moving and neither are these puppies, i could shake her i`m so fed up of watching her 

Done her temp could not help myself even though i said i weren`t going to do it no more, anyway it was 37.3, so what now do i wait for another drop or what, we already had 2 drops will the next one be third time lucky.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

shihtzumum said:


> hi Cav, i wondered where you had been this weekend hun, i thought you had left me  glad your back, Lucy may have been waiting for you.
> 
> Not much to report today she is just not moving and neither are these puppies, i could shake her i`m so fed up of watching her
> 
> Done her temp could not help myself even though i said i weren`t going to do it no more, anyway it was 37.3, so what now do i wait for another drop or what, we already had 2 drops will the next one be third time lucky.


Hehe ive not left you and lucy dont you worry

im thinking a hot curry lol(joke)

Just think the longer they are in the bigger and stronger they will be 
are the dates by the first mating?
aaaw i can not wait see these little cuties but Lucy sure is making us wait-bless her
maybe 3rd time lucky:001_tt2:


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes she is due today from her first mating and the ticker from second mating, as for the longer they stay in the bigger they are getting, thats what is worring me i just hope they are not too big for her to get out.

Hubby is helping with house work today and has just shouted, bet she has them today, she looks tired now haha he said that yesterday and we still here, so i`m not counting on it.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Coco went from her first mating so you could be having a late night  woohooo... Come on Lucy... we are all waiting


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

come on Lucy your mum needs a good nights sleep! lol xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Runny watery poo, well that could be her cleaning out ready for labour???? Lucy gerr off that window seat and get into that whelping box.....she prob dont like the whelping box you got as it aint got no window to look out off lololol..............tonights the nightttttttttt me finks or early hours to make you stay up again. Shes doing it on purpose coz everyone is watching lolololololololol.
Glad you got some good sleep, good on your hubby bless his cotton socks lolol
I just found this funny thing about a puppy. Thought I would paste and copy it for you to read it may make you smile for a bit. lololololollol 

"HOW TO PHOTOGRAPH A SHIH TZU PUPPY"

Remove film from box an load into camera.

Remove film box from puppy's mouth and throw into waste paper bin.

Retreive puppy from waste paper bin; brush coffee grinds from face.

Choose suitable background for photo.

Mount camera on tripod and focus.

Find puppy and take dirty sock from mouth.

Set puppy in place and return to camera.

Forget about placement and crawl after puppy on knees.

Focus with one hand and fend off puppy with the other.

Get tissue and clean nose print from lens.

Take flash cube from puppy's mouth and throw in bin.

Put magazines back on coffee table.

Try to get puppy's attention-- squeak toy over your head.

Replace your glasses and check camera for damage.

Jump up and grab puppy by scruff, "No! Bad Dog! Outside!"

Call your significant other half to clean up puppy mess.

Fix a good strong drink, preferably a double.

Flop back into a chair and put up feet.

And vow to try again tomorrow when less knackered.


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Haha that was so funny and so true, i love it :smilewinkgrin:

Right she is done off the window and pacing about, i have been out in garden with her and she has done another very very watery poo, just cleaned her up and now she sat staring at me, as if to say "don`t know what you expect me to do now, but what ever it is i`m not doing it" well they say shih tzu`s are stubon, they got that right.


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

that had me in fits so i had to then read it out the the rest of the room and they all agreed xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

jezzel said:


> that had me in fits so i had to then read it out the the rest of the room and they all agreed xxx


glad you alll liked that one, I thought it was a good one too, xxxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

The bit about the sock in mouth got me, as my 16 week old Peggy love to help me bring down the dirty washing and you can bet just as i switch the start button on she will be stood behind me with a sock in her mouth thinking she is helping mummy with the washing, i`m forever finding odd socks in her bed, she also has a field day when she goes in Jacks room as he is always leaving socks on his bedroom floor, i`ll get a pic next time i catch her sock collecting

Oh and by the way Lucy is.........you guest it :cursing:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Haha that was so funny and so true, i love it :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> Right she is done off the window and pacing about, i have been out in garden with her and she has done another very very watery poo, just cleaned her up and now she sat staring at me, as if to say "don`t know what you expect me to do now, but what ever it is i`m not doing it" well they say shih tzu`s are stubon, they got that right.


Sounds like she is cleaning herself out ready for labour, it really wont be long now, is she digging at her bed at all. My Teigan acted normal right up to the morning of contractions, she didnt do a clear out at all. The first I knew about it was when she was staring at me and watching my every move, she looked like she was on drugs..... her pupils were really big. then she started panting really hard. then would rest for about quarter of hour then she went into panting again, when she was well into labour she would push herself up against the wall of the box with each contraction.
My Shih Tzu.... Suki Sue is a very stubbon dog too, if she dont want to do anything then she wont do it. or she will roll over onto her back for her belly to be rubbed. they are soooo funny. xxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> The bit about the sock in mouth got me, as my 16 week old Peggy love to help me bring down the dirty washing and you can bet just as i switch the start button on she will be stood behind me with a sock in her mouth thinking she is helping mummy with the washing, i`m forever finding odd socks in her bed, she also has a field day when she goes in Jacks room as he is always leaving socks on his bedroom floor, i`ll get a pic next time i catch her sock collecting
> 
> Oh and by the way Lucy is.........you guest it :cursing:


No Way She Never Is...........she is so funny isnt she, my god she loves her window seat. you will have to name each puppy with something to do with a window veiw or a window seat. eg. Pagne for a little boy. Crystal (crystal clear glass and also my dogs name lololol), Baye for a boy (Bay window lolol). cant wait to hear about them. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

A blind man walked into a bank with his seeing-eye dog that guided him everywhere. He walked into the first floor of the bank, took the dog by the chain, and started swinging him around his head.

Everyone stopped what they were doing and stared. The other customers were taken aback and some were very upset at the way the animal was being treated. One of the tellers ran up to the blind man and asked, "Sir, what are you doing!?!"

The man turned toward the teller and said, "Oh, nothing - just having a quick look around."


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

There once was a young couple who lived in a town filled with crime. After three neighbors' houses had been robbed, the couple decided to get a guard dog.

So one day the wife went to the pet store and said, I need a good guard dog.

And the clerk replied, Sorry, we're all sold out. All we have left is this little Shih Tzu dog. But he knows karate.

The wife didn't believe him so he said to the dog, "Karate kick that chair.

The dog went up to the chair and broke it into pieces, then he said to the dog, Karate kick that table. The dog went up to the table and broke it in half.

So the wife bought the dog and took it home to her husband who was expecting a big guard dog. But in defence of the Shih Tzu she told her husband that it knew karate, to which he said "Karate my ass"!


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Over the last few days she has Dug a couple of times, once in the whelping box and once in the corner of the sofa on the quilt i have on the sofa for the sleepless nights, but as soon as she starts digging the other dogs have disturbed her as they have come running over to see what she is doing, i have tried to put the others in the other room and just have me and lucy in here, but lucy does`nt like this and seem to want the other near her, i think this is why she likes her window set as she is away from the other dogs but can still see them, she like to watch them when they are playing.
Once she does start though hubby is going to take the others into the other room, or if its at night they will just stay in our bedroom as their beds are in there, as they sleep in our room. 

I have told Lucy she can have her babies where ever she wants, even on the sofa if she wants as its leather and will wipe down and anyway we have a new one coming in six weeks, so i have told her get digging where ever she wants.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Over the last few days she has Dug a couple of times, once in the whelping box and once in the corner of the sofa on the quilt i have on the sofa for the sleepless nights, but as soon as she starts digging the other dogs have disturbed her as they have come running over to see what she is doing, i have tried to put the others in the other room and just have me and lucy in here, but lucy does`nt like this and seem to want the other near her, i think this is why she likes her window set as she is away from the other dogs but can still see them, she like to watch them when they are playing.
> Once she does start though hubby is going to take the others into the other room, or if its at night they will just stay in our bedroom as their beds are in there, as they sleep in our room.
> 
> I have told Lucy she can have her babies where ever she wants, even on the sofa if she wants as its leather and will wipe down and anyway we have a new one coming in six weeks, so i have told her get digging where ever she wants.


She can have them ANYWHERE as long as she have them soon lolololololol. you just dont care now, you've just given up lolol. They love company dont they humans and other pets. 
done a few more jokes to keep you going, wont put anymore on now lololol


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Lol thanks for all your crazy joke cheryl you are cheering me up no end


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Lol thanks for all your crazy joke cheryl you are cheering me up no end


So glad to be of service I aim to please hee! hee!


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

No change with Lucy, but i did get excited half an hour ago, i took her for a walk around the block just to get us out of the house for five mins, she was so happy bless her she almost skipped down the street like a spring chicken, then when we got back she had a drink but refused dinner, i made a cuppa and she followed me into the room and sat staring at me, 10 mins later i was chatting on the phone when i looked down she was PANTING !! then she jumped on the sofa where i have my quilt folded up at the end and she started to dig on the quilt until she was completly under it then just laid panting, then five mins later she came out got back on the window sill as if nothing was wrong, she is now on the sofa fast asleep-no sign of any puppies tonight


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

she sure is having a game with you:001_tt2:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

She's a little madam isnt she, hopefully early hours and then tomorrow babies. you never know. She is so laid back and is going to be a good mother I reckon. She is taking it all in her stride and nothing is going to make her shift if she dont want to. She will pop em like peas I hope. Is she following you???


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh yes she is following me everywhere, i can`t even go to toilet without her, even when she is in her favourite spot, if i go in the kitchen she follows, she has been like this all the way through, but then again all my dogs are like this anyway as i`m with them 24/7 they even sleep in my room.

The way you have just described her is exactly how she is, so laid back yet stubbon, things get done in her time as you can see, our vet said that she will be a lovely mum, i hope she your right with her popping them like peas, the litter i whelped a few months back with my mentor was Lucy`s mums and she pops hers like peas she has had three litters her first was 8 from which i got my molly then second litter was lucy`s she had 6 and then her third and last which i delivered was another six, each time she popped them like peas and was the most attentive mum i have ever known, so yes i`m hoping like mother like daughter, just wish she would get on with it.


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Just done Lucy`s temp first time since 11am this morning when it was 37.1 
now its 36.8 so i`ll do it again before i go to bed or sofa whichever


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Just done Lucy`s temp first time since 11am this morning when it was 37.1
> now its 36.8 so i`ll do it again before i go to bed or sofa whichever


she has got to have them sometime soon 

she might be waiting to catch you out and suddenly start :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

I keep thinking that, i`ll stop watching her so much, do something to take my mind of her, then maybe she might just start, think i`m going to go have a soak in bath, she will follow me and lay at the side of the bath.

Ewwwww she has bad wind tonight :blushing:


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> I keep thinking that, i`ll stop watching her so much, do something to take my mind of her, then maybe she might just start, think i`m going to go have a soak in bath, she will follow me and lay at the side of the bath.
> 
> Ewwwww she has bad wind tonight :blushing:


now that sounds promising


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Oh yes she is following me everywhere, i can`t even go to toilet without her, even when she is in her favourite spot, if i go in the kitchen she follows, she has been like this all the way through, but then again all my dogs are like this anyway as i`m with them 24/7 they even sleep in my room.
> 
> The way you have just described her is exactly how she is, so laid back yet stubbon, things get done in her time as you can see, our vet said that she will be a lovely mum, i hope she your right with her popping them like peas, the litter i whelped a few months back with my mentor was Lucy`s mums and she pops hers like peas she has had three litters her first was 8 from which i got my molly then second litter was lucy`s she had 6 and then her third and last which i delivered was another six, each time she popped them like peas and was the most attentive mum i have ever known, so yes i`m hoping like mother like daughter, just wish she would get on with it.


I say she will have 5 puppies. 3 girls and 2 boys. what do you reckon??? I think she will go tomorrow hopefully, once she starts licking herself down there all the time she will defo be started. Im off to bed now so good luck incase she goes in the early hours, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

ninja said:


> now that sounds promising


very promising, crossing fingers. xxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

What do you mean when she starts licking herself done there she has been doing that for days infact she is doing it now


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> I keep thinking that, i`ll stop watching her so much, do something to take my mind of her, then maybe she might just start, think i`m going to go have a soak in bath, she will follow me and lay at the side of the bath.
> 
> Ewwwww she has bad wind tonight :blushing:


Bambi had bad wind for a couple of days beforehand, really bad at times, so i think its definitely soon. x


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> What do you mean when she starts licking herself done there she has been doing that for days infact she is doing it now


Some bitches (not all) will lick constantly at there back end as they go into labour not just the odd time! but some bitches dont.
Some have bad wind through out and right up till the welp and through out that also, some dont have any and some only have bad wind as they get nearer! lol! hope that makes sense!
Diva farted just after her waters broke the biggest fart i have ever heard then ever time she pushed she farted!


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

:idea: ok off to bed and i'd like to see some pups in the morning please!!! Do ya think that will work............na me neither lol
Hope you have an ok night x


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

goodnight hope you have sweet dreams and are well rested for the puppies to arrive tomorrow (we hope lol) xxx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Hope Lucy is doing fine and you get to sleep past 4 am ....Jill


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Any news yet?


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

right dare i say it......i have a feeling today could be the day, we have been up since 6am when she woke me panting and digging on the bed beside me, i took her outside and she has done a poo, panting seems to have stopped but she has been digging on the quilt on the sofa and licking herself a lot, all this and resting inbetween, temp is 37.0 she has just gone in whelping box, walked round and come back out, she does seem very restless......

Oh please let this be the start


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> right dare i say it......i have a feeling today could be the day, we have been up since 6am when she woke me panting and digging on the bed beside me, i took her outside and she has done a poo, panting seems to have stopped but she has been digging on the quilt on the sofa and licking herself a lot, all this and resting inbetween, temp is 37.0 she has just gone in whelping box, walked round and come back out, she does seem very restless......
> 
> Oh please let this be the start


The panting and digging is a very good sign

every dog is different though. Storm had panting and digging on and off for a few days and then pups all of a sudden but my Mums lab was panting and digging all nite and had her pups in the morning


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

I know i`m so confused, she has stopped everything and is back on the window sill again


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Forget that last post , we are off again more digging YAY !!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Forget that last post , we are off again more digging YAY !!!!


She is deffo getting ready then and on a day im not going to be around so much but i will keep on checking back here when i can

Good luck xx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks hun xxx


----------



## Geordiegirl (Mar 14, 2009)

Fingers AND toes crossed for you today


----------



## Kimmpf (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm in and out for the day today but I'll be thinking of you and hoping that today is the day for all systems go!!  Come on Lucy - you can do it!! We're all bursting with eager anticipation to see your pups  xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Good morning to You and Lucy, Right Lucy this is Aunty Cheryl here, your mam have been waiting anxiously for you to have your babies, Now I know you are going to have them today/tonight ok, But that is between you and me, I wont say a word. You just go into your box and be a good girl and go for it, Mam will be so overjoyed with you, and we will all be clapping for you too.
You know what to do, go girl go!!!!

Well Adele I think your wish may come true today or tonight, I do hope it does. You have been so patient with little window seat madam lololololololol. Good Luck and I will be following the thread all day and up to this evening, maybe a touch into the early hours. Cheryl xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

good morning
come on little Lucy we are all waiting im going pop the shops but will be back about 11.30 so im hoping that you get things moving


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone, i have my fingers crossed too but dare`nt get too excited she is fast asleep now with curled up with her sister Molly


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Kimmpf said:


> I'm in and out for the day today but I'll be thinking of you and hoping that today is the day for all systems go!!  Come on Lucy - you can do it!! We're all bursting with eager anticipation to see your pups  xx


I love your dog, she have got alot of chihuahua in her havent she. xxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Iv got this picture in my mind, that we are ALL in a HUGE room in your house and we are all watching Lucy with her box and window seat lololololo. It is like a "Here is Lucy" series isnt it lolololol..............


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Iv got this picture in my mind, that we are ALL in a HUGE room in your house and we are all watching Lucy with her box and window seat lololololo. It is like a "Here is Lucy" series isnt it lolololol..............


lol it like wheres the bloody puppies series, i feel so daft cos one min i`m telling you she panting and digging then next min she fast asleep.....ooooooh i`m feeling stressed again :cursing:


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I love your dog, she have got alot of chihuahua in her havent she. xxxxxxx


Bella has got alot of chih in her she is double of my ellie


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> lol it like wheres the bloody puppies series, i feel so daft cos one min i`m telling you she panting and digging then next min she fast asleep.....ooooooh i`m feeling stressed again :cursing:


There is not many that are Text Book pregnancies or labour's. so dont worry they will come, she will suprise you, you watch and wait. Just as you think it have stopped then she will be off. The licking part ......it will be constant licking of that area, as she will be licking to clean and licking to help herself along as she will know pups are on their way. I wont say anymore, I dont want to bank your hopes up as you are going through a yes/no with her at the moment, and she is going ....ok/nah i wont bother yet lololol. I will be watching all day and tonight ok. I got to go to the ameinities today to dump some rubbish off, it will be 80 miles per hour there and 180 on the way back lololol Keep your chin up and have a rest of the sofa when she does you need your enery too ok. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

And Feeling Stressed is all part of it, because it is such an amazing feeling when it all happens, you will be in tears i can promise you that. It is a lovely over whelming feeling. ((((((Hugs))))))))) and kisses xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

update........

12pm i did Lucy`s temp 36.5 she then went to the bottom of the stairs, i thought maybe she was looking for her dad but when i went to get her she ran up the stairs by the time i could get to her she was under my bed,i managed to get her out and lift her onto the bed, where she started digging like mad under the quilt, hubby is home now so he is down stairs with the other dogs, i`m laid on the bed with Lucy and she has her big sister Molly her for comfort as Lucy seems to get distressed when she is away from her.

we have a plastic sheet on mattress and i have given her an old quilt and blankets, we have moved all the whelping stuff up here, i think dare i say it we are in the first stages, she is very restless, every now and then starts to dig on the bed, then she will lay breathing heavy and rest for a while, she has also looked at her bits a few times and tried to lick although its such a strain for her as she can only just reach.

she is resting again now, i will do my best to keep you all updated.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

aaaw fantastic

come on lucy we are all waiting


----------



## norfolkgal29 (Sep 24, 2009)

Goodness me Lucy likes keeping us all waiting.Bless her. Cant be much longer,all the signs are there. Missi's labour caught us all out in the end.Funny thing is they werent due till the 30th September but I knew she wouldnt make that date.lol Keep a close eye.....cant possibly be much longer.Glad you got some sleep.....youre gonna need it!
Missi and pups are doing great now I just cant wait to see Lucy with her pups. Good luck. Cmon Lucy! We are all waiting hun xxxx
Di x


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

I have been logging in for days on this one and silently viewing but I am on the edge of my seat now (and supposed to be working!!).

come on Lucy, good luck


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Sorry guys she has been asleep for the last hour so god knows, i want a wee now so i know she will follow me when i move, so been holding it :blushing:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Tell Lucy that i am in for the rest of the day now so she can go ahead and have her babies lol


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

how long can the digging go on for before first contractions start, she is awake now been digging and is now just breathing very deeply


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

shihtzumum said:


> how long can the digging go on for before first contractions start, she is awake now been digging and is now just breathing very deeply


lol ages 
im sure the contractions have started if she is digging ect


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> how long can the digging go on for before first contractions start, she is awake now been digging and is now just breathing very deeply


As cav said ages.

every dog is different but Lucy will know when the time is right to push


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Waiting in anticipation for LUCY. Go Girl and chill Adele (hope i havent got your name wrong) you are gonna need your rest, i know its easier said than done but try. Here with you x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

hi dell, might finally be on your way then the digging can obviously vary in every dog and can be followed very quickly by visable contractions, as cav said she must be having some pains at the moment to do the digging, she is just getting her self ready they normally go into a very intense stare and you will visibly see that first push, ( if you are watching her closely lol ) good luck for now


----------



## blackntan (Sep 28, 2009)

ahh Good luck, I have beeen reading through your post and she has had you going for long enough... I think today is definately the day


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

GOOD LUCK LUCY!!xx


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

hi honey, its your turn first i dont think i will be able to follow your thread and keep mine updated if they go together im dizzy already just thinking about it lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

cav said:


> lol ages
> im sure the contractions have started if she is digging ect


If she is digging alot now then it is because she is already in first stages of labour. Go LUCY,, you know you wanna........I aint going anywhere for the rest of the day now. I will wait in the maternity waiting room ok, (my kitchen lolololol). Got the flowers, fruit and card and balloons ready ok. Just say the word. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, its great to know you are all here with us, she been outside for wee and also tried to poo (a little but runny) i`m stood there incase she pushed too hard.
Hubby made me a sandwich as i hadn`t eaten, i offered lucy some ham but she refused normally she would snatch my hand off.
we are now back on the bed, she is very restless and keep whimpering, she now sat at the bedroom door so looks like we off down again.

temp still down at 36.5


----------



## Geordiegirl (Mar 14, 2009)

This has to be it everything crossed for you

Jeanette


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Good luck Lucy and Dell I'm on the edge of my seat reading this you go girl. Right on her date too what a good girl is she....Jill


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Cant believe she's kept us waiting soooooo long lol
Good luck for a smooth, fast delivery x


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

Good luck  we are all here! im soo glad im not gunna miss it


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Glad lucy is having them nearer her due date 

Will be watching


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Well we back on the bed and she is resting after another episode of frantic digging, i`m sure we are on the way now, its just slow going 

Thanks for all your kind words and support, think i`d have cracked up by now if it was not for you guys


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

deep breaths ,dell, deep breaths


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Well we back on the bed and she is resting after another episode of frantic digging, i`m sure we are on the way now, its just slow going
> 
> Thanks for all your kind words and support, think i`d have cracked up by now if it was not for you guys


Its happening dont worry about the slow part .........she have started. Sitting here with my laptop with, a plate of dinner and a cup of tea and reading and typing at the same time, my bum have gone numb lolol xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

I am off out to walk the hounds should be around 2 hours i hope to come back to some puppies 


Good Luck x


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Hope all is going well and progress is ongoing. Lucy you have us all glued to this thread....Jill


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi guys still not much news i`m affraid, we have had digging episodes and just had her panting she is now laid on the living room floor resting but rolling from one side to the other, looks like we in for a long night.

Do you think i should plug a heat mat in ?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i wouldnt plug it in just yet they only take moments to heat up so i would wait until you see the actual pushing bit


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Yep, you sure should hee! hee! Cant do any harm for it to be ready and warm can it...... and keep your kettle on the boil for your continuous cuppa's, you may need it, it may be a long night and early morning jobbie. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

I wouldnt bother with the heat pad just yet! it only takes mins to heat up! and you dont know she might go hours yet until first pup is born!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

How is Lucy doing now?????


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmm (Tapping fingers on table) Me thinks Lucy is having her babies, I havent seen anything of Adele for quite a while now, and she is usually on. Sounds very promising dont it. ooooooh I cant wait now. I am bursting here xxxxxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> mmmmmmmmmm (Tapping fingers on table) Me thinks Lucy is having her babies, I havent seen anything of Adele for quite a while now, and she is usually on. Sounds very promising dont it. ooooooh I cant wait now. I am bursting here xxxxxxx


Dont you just hate it when it goes all quiet lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Dont you just hate it when it goes all quiet lol


I do hope everything is ok, I think she is in labour and Adele is busy with her. or she is in the process of strangling her lololol I hope we hear soon, the suspense is killing meeeee. xxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Dont you just hate it when it goes all quiet lol


OMG!!!!!! I've just seen your factory ticker, it is never 2 months and just over until xmas, that is shocking. I have only just put my xmas lights and tree away, well it feels like it. lololol


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi all

I have sliently been following this thread checking in on a daily basis to see how Lucy is doing. 

But today I have hovering around all day the suspense is killing me too!!!

Now know what fathers to be must go through lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Harvers said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have sliently been following this thread checking in on a daily basis to see how Lucy is doing.
> 
> ...


Oh to be a man, lololol I think she is in full labour.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Adele, The chocolates are melting, the helium balloon is half deflated, and the bottle of wine have gone warm and as for the Congrat's card......its got all bent and there are teeth marks all over it. lolololololol
P.S. I think I am sitting on my waist now, as I cant feel my bum no more, its gone from being numb to just no there not more PMSL. xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

She is offline! i bet she comes back and says "i had a quick shower and you can all guess where lucy is" hahaha!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

mmmmm something must surely be happening


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm down to my knuckles now!

Got things to do but can't keep away from this thread.

If i'm like this with someone elses pup god help me when my girls are having a litter.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

If so i hope it is all going well..but i want to know!!!!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> She is offline! i bet she comes back and says "i had a quick shower and you can all guess where lucy is" hahaha!


Knowing Lucy she probably is in the window. lololol I truely think Lucy is in labour.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Harvers said:


> I'm down to my knuckles now!
> 
> Got things to do but can't keep away from this thread.
> 
> If i'm like this with someone elses pup god help me when my girls are having a litter.


It is a really lovely feeling and when you get frustrated waiting it make the experience even more exciting.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Christ if I really did have a box of chocolate and a bottle of wine, there would be nothing left now, coz I would of eaten the choc and drank the wine in susspence....lolol


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

I`m so sorry guys, i did`nt mean to leave you guessing but me and Lucy fell asleep and my hubby said lap top was hanging off end of sofa so he closed it up 

Still nothing she seem a little stressed though and has been panting for the passed 10 mins and tensing up. but it is warm in here as hubby put the heating on, she seems more settled when both me and hubby are in the room, if one of us leaves it seems to upset her, she is upset at mo as hubby has nipped to mcdonalds as neither of us can be bothered to cook tonight

Sorry guys think we are in for a long night you got your match sticks ready


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Bugger the match sticks I got Broom Handles ready lolololol glad you had a sleep you are gonna need it hun. xxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I think Lucy is watching your factory ticker and have decided to go by that instead. bless her she must be sooooo fed up aswell. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

shihtzumum said:


> I`m so sorry guys, i did`nt mean to leave you guessing but me and Lucy fell asleep and my hubby said lap top was hanging off end of sofa so he closed it up
> 
> Still nothing she seem a little stressed though and has been panting for the passed 10 mins and tensing up. but it is warm in here as hubby put the heating on, she seems more settled when both me and hubby are in the room, if one of us leaves it seems to upset her, she is upset at mo as hubby has nipped to mcdonalds as neither of us can be bothered to cook tonight
> 
> Sorry guys think we are in for a long night you got your match sticks ready


when you say tensing up del, can you see her stomach tense?


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

I`m sure we wont be too long lol..... my famous last words but i`m sure we getting nearer, she has just scunched up the towel she is laid on and is whining , off on travels again brb


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucy probably going to the front door as she smells the McDonalds coming lolol


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Lucy probably going to the front door as she smells the McDonalds coming lolol


you mean the window


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> you mean the window


Probably too knackerd to jump up there now, lololololol


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

oh i hope so!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

I dont have to go to college till 3 tomorrow! so im here for the long ride ahead!  as i promised i would


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> I dont have to go to college till 3 tomorrow! so im here for the long ride ahead!  as i promised i would


Have you got your broom handles ready like me, I am giving up on match sticks tonight. broom handles will last longer lolololol


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> when you say tensing up del, can you see her stomach tense?


I can feel her full body tense, but not like the obvious ripple of a contraction, more like she is stressed,if you know what i mean, she is calm again now so whatever it is its passed, but i know something is going on as the other dogs are barking outside and normally she would go running, she is glued to my side her on the sofa with her paws tucked under her belly,

and she has only been on the window sill once today


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I bet they are all sitting down and eating their McDonalds and they aint even gonna ask if we all want some...........I could do with a Mac now too mmmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Have you got your broom handles ready like me, I am giving up on match sticks tonight. broom handles will last longer lolololol


hehe! thats a blimmin good idea! im one that dont actually get tired! not when things like this are going on anyway haha!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

wave of contractons!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Aww i`m so glad you guys are her with us , broom sticks at the ready lol, hope you got the champane on ice


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Aww i`m so glad you guys are her with us , broom sticks at the ready lol, hope you got the champane on ice


I did have a box of choc's and a bottle of chilled wine and a card, but I ate the chocs and drank the wine and the card have got bent and got teeth marks all over it. lololol


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Panting started again


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Panting started again


this is really good. she is doing well bless her.....


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> this is really good. she is doing well bless her.....


Im still keeping to what I think she may have.........3 girls and 2 boys.???????


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

well, looks like we are nearly there:wink5: i will say 4 girls and 3 boys


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I think she is going to pop one soon,


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

ohh getting exciting now!


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

well i have ate my big mac in a hurry she did`nt even ask for any bless her, she been out for a wee and tried to do a poo but nothing, back on the sofa calm again


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i have to go now, but do hope you have your little puppies by the morning, all nice and healthy and lucy is fine, good luck dell


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucy is going to make you wait until your Ticker factory thing is down to zero. She have got her own dates lolololol.. she is doing well.


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks hun for everything


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

I haven't been oon here for ages and there is so much to catch up on... all these puppy threads! Come on Lucy we want to see some babies


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

all is calm at the moment, she is sleeping again, bet she is waiting for the ticker


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

aw bless her! wake up and start pushing he he


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Cant believe still no pups........Come on Lucy, wake up long enough to start pushing

I do hope when i log on in morning to see lots of pictures of cute puppies!!!!

Best of luck x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Adele I am going to have to love and leave you for now, I have to get the boys supper then bed for them, I hope everything goes well for you. Can wait to see the thread tomorow morning. Good luck and enjoy the wonderfull feeling when you see them puppies being born. you wont be able to take your eyes off them, promise you wont. Come on Lucy start pushing for Aunty Cheryl. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks cheryl, you have been a star, and kept my spirits up no end, i`m so frustrated at moment, its been such a long day again and there is no way i can go to bed with her like this so think it going to be a long night too.

Hopefully i will have some news for you soon, i`m sure we heading in the right direction


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> all is calm at the moment, she is sleeping again, bet she is waiting for the ticker


well is she is waiting for ticker we only have another 1 hour 10 mins to wait :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

*push Lucy PUSH !!!!!!!!*
what you think we have alday!


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

I know I am shattered but I want to know of puppy movement before I move to bed!!


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Well been outside yet again more weeing, she tried to poo but nothing, the panting episodes seem to be getting closer together, she also lost some more mucus, she is trying to rest again now but can`t seem to get comfy


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

Some first time mum can mistake labour for needing a poo! more mucus is good as long as its not green/dark colour..it all sounds promising but we all know they like to keep us waiting.


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

hopefully not to much longer to go now xxx


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

ok I hope that you have a stress free night and things move along nicely, I will be up crack of sparrows to check and hopefully there should have been some movement... Good luck and night all


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

good night em


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

good night xx


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

ok does she realise that TODAY is the day :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Good night and thanks for been here for us, think we in for a long night so i`ll keep popping on with updates, panting is getting closer together, so hope thing will move along soon


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

she is taking her time aint she hehe! thought i was the last one here


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> she is taking her time aint she hehe! thought i was the last one here


what  you telling me to go :001_tt2:


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

im still around lol closer together sounds good.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

hehe! no course not just thought ever one had gone lol and i was sitting here alone..:lol:


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

No i`m still here, i had been on phone, the stud dogs owner was just phoning before she went to bed, bless her she is so lovely, she phoned up and said am i a nanan yet. :smilewinkgrin:

Lucy has now been panting none stop for the last 5 mins


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

i just poped to do my pills for the next week as if i would miss this lol

i have my double lilo made up in the living room and fristal is laying out beside me she just came in from outside and she looks like she has swallowed a football and its sitting between her back legs bless her.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

sounds like it will be soon....We are all waiting Lucy, and trying to be patient....Jill


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

come on lucy only come on see your babies


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

aww soon be your turn, tell fristal she has to have her in the day time


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Lucy we are all waiting lol


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> aww soon be your turn, tell fristal she has to have her in the day time


i hope so too maybe friday well the kids are a school would be good every now and then she whines at me


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Constant panting , omg i wish she would PUUUUUUUUUSH !!!!!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

she might go quiet before the first one arrives


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

cav said:


> she might go quiet before the first one arrives


omg! its late for you!  i havent seen you for a while! DD has missed you!

this is getting good now! blimmin push NOW!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ok where you all gone????


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

you scared them all away Cav :lol:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> omg! its late for you!  i havent seen you for a while! DD has missed you!
> 
> this is getting good now! blimmin push NOW!


hehe i missed you toooooooooooooo

only came on check on this thread


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Still here , and still panting , but not pushing


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

haha! woohoo! i was missed thats got to be a first! 
This thread has got me hocked aswell..wish she would push, to posh to push just like molly was hahaa


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

cav said:


> ok where you all gone????


LOL im still here lurking in the background :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> haha! woohoo! i was missed thats got to be a first!
> This thread has got me hocked aswell..wish she would push, to posh to push just like molly was hahaa


Ha i`ve been saying she is too posh to push for the last 2 days lol


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

sod the posh bit we are all ladies here(i think:blushing
she dont need be shy


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

hahahaha! bless her, they do like to keep us waiting dont they.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ok im going put the dogs out for a tinkle and get a cuppa


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Hubby is off to bed now , leaving us to it , so glad you lot are here


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

cav said:


> ok im going put the dogs out for a tinkle and get a cuppa


Okies! :smilewinkgrin: I just done that :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Hubby is off to bed now , leaving us to it , so glad you lot are here


aw! no problem


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Hubby is off to bed now , leaving us to it , so glad you lot are here


lol mine to i have the quilt though so hope he dont get cold lol


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

come on lucy we are all waiting and ive got go bed soon as got do the school run in the morning


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

cav said:


> come on lucy we are all waiting and ive got go bed soon as got do the school run in the morning


and i need to go to work at 9am hmy:


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

I`m still here , lucy is stil panting , she got upset cos all the dogs were going to bed with hubby, so we have left her big sis Molly here and she is laid beside her, i think she is a comfort to lucy, 

Still constant panting


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Aww please don`t stay up and make yourselfs ill, we will understand if you want to go to bed


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

can you feel any Contracting or pups moving?


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

no just panting and tensing , she keeps putting her head down and trying to rest, she is breathing really heavy


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

I have plugged the heat pad in now as with hubby going to bed i don`t want to be rushing round trying to do everything at once


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

night im going bed will check thread as soooooooon as i get up!!!
good luck i hope you have a safe delivery and healthy babies

xxx
sorry i got go bed


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

aw bless! come on hurry up girl! 
Night Cav sleep well and sweet dreams xx


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

night all


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

good night, sleep well


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Night cav and thanks for been here xxxxx


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

cav said:


> night all


nite nite cav


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

ninja (sorry don`t know all your names) i`m Dell by the way. but ninja just want to say your siggy pic makes me smile everytime you post


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

i cant see it i have took sigs off lol


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> ninja (sorry don`t know all your names) i`m Dell by the way. but ninja just want to say your siggy pic makes me smile everytime you post


LOL its julia but ninja is fine , 
i changed it earlier cos i was bored :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> i cant see it i have took sigs off lol


lol well you best put them back on and have a look then :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

i went to your about me bit and saw it


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> i went to your about me bit and saw it


lol thats cheating :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

god this is awful, she panting and crying, its times like this when you think of those byb doing it for the money , how can they do it :cursing::cursing:


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> god this is awful, she panting and crying, its times like this when you think of those byb doing it for the money , how can they do it :cursing::cursing:


thats the difference between caring and NOT caring


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

i just feel so guilty seeing her like this


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

i am still here! just need to go find some match sticks!


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> i just feel so guilty seeing her like this


she should be fine once she gets going


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> i am still here! just need to go find some match sticks!


thought there was some broom handles about earlier :001_tt2:


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

i`m sure she is close, panting is constant and she is crying out


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

sounds close to me the little bugger! PUSH PUSH PUSH PUSH PUSH!!!


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

she has curled herself up in a ball, she is shaking


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

ohhh THATS GOOD


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

finally caught up had to make supper. Sounds real close now. I'll be here too waiting for the news....Jill


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

more panting, why is she not pushing ?


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> finally caught up had to make supper. Sounds real close now. I'll be here too waiting for the news....Jill


oh no dont talk about food, im starving hmy: LOL


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

she pushed only small she pushing


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

wooohooo she is pushing! goo girl


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Does she seem stressed or in pain? Ninja should tell you its only6:50 pm here ....Jill


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

pushing yeehaw


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Does she seem stressed or in pain? Ninja should tell you its only6:50 pm here ....Jill


but i am still hungry hmy:

doesnt seem that long ago since we were here with MM :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I had perogies with sour cream home made by my friend they were yummy, and oriental salad and some left over roast beef and a nice cold beer....Jill


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> I had perogies with sour cream home made by my friend they were yummy, and oriental salad and some left over roast beef and a nice cold beer....Jill


LOL thats not nice telling me all that ,
although i dont like cream so i dont mind that bit :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

she not in any distress just doing small pushes


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Thats good dell at least you know its the real thing this time so sleep sometime today for you...jill


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

thats really good news more puppies coming soon


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

not long at all till first one then!


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Jill i just thought these pups are gonna be born nicely before your bed-time  :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

I have a feeling she is having one! :w00t:


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> I have a feeling she is having one! :w00t:


lets hope so, fingers crossed


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I know its one of the few perks of living so far away from you guys..lol Jill


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope shes having one. Ohhh she'll be so excited can't wait for her post


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

20 mins since her last post, something must be happening :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

must be somthing going on, i cant wait to see the pics


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Come on Lucy your cheering team is here with you. Make sure you give Dell enough time to update us.......Jill


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

we have a little black girl


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

congrautlaions


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

congratulations honey xxx


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> we have a little black girl


contratulations


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Congrats on #1 how many are you expecting I don't remember. I am looking forward to new puppy pics tomorrow ....Jill


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

Do you mind if i get off to bed!  I know i promised i would stay but my head feels the size of a foot ball and im nodding off!If you want me to stay i will 
Is some one staying up with her? this isnt your first whelp anyway is it? 
kerry


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

im staying for a bit longer, didnt want to miss this


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm here for another 3 hrs...Jill


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

ahh Jill you know what your talking about when its comes to breeding! i defo am going to go and get abit of sleep then i feel like crap! sorry 
i will be back later


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

i may also have to go cos im gonna be up in about 3 1/2 hours


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

second black girl


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Have a good sleep DD hope school is going good for you....Jill


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

#2 wow that was fast...Jill ps how are you both holding up..


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> second black girl


she is going well now she started


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

wow she is going quick now aint she! jill i hate college lol.


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> second black girl


congrats on no2 , 
she aint hanging about is she hmy:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

DD bet you can't go to sleep now lol. What are you taking at college Kerry?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

lmfao! Hard when its this exciting!
Im taking:-English, Math, Science and Photograpthy..was taking religious studies but didnt want to do it, its not my sort of thing..so i dropped it today! need to go in tomorrow and sort it all out lol


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

The photography sounds fun you can keep the rest..lol...Jill


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

haha! Its the hardest out the lot of them!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Lucy everyone is going to be so happy in the morning that your babies arrived...Jill


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

right i really am going,
hope the rest of the whelp goes well and will catch up as soon as i get up


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

nite ninja sleep tight....Jill


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

sweet dreams ninja  xx


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

night honey sleep well


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

i hope all is going well


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

maybe she's having rest she had the two within 10 mins of each other...I hope so anyways...Jill


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Ooooh puppies you say? well I'm up for the next few hours so I might aswel stay up with you guys. How many have we got so far?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

2 black girls so far...Jill


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

2 so far just waiting on further news ....


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Awesome  midn fi I wait with you guys? How long since the last one? How many are expected?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Don't mind at all. I think it almost an hour ago and she those two 10 mins apart.


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

the first 2 within 10 min but its been just over half hour, not sure how many but i think i heard talk of 5 but i could be wrong


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Don't mind at all. I think it almost an hour ago and she those two 10 mins apart.


Cool  hopefully somethings happening now then! Can I get anyone a drink while we're waiting? I'm Red by the way 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

yep your right 1/2 hr having a dumb moment. Hi Red I'll have a beer with clamato juice please...Jill


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

im a vodka and orange in trina


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

just letting fristal out brb


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Both coming right up  I'm sticking with tea, I need to caffiene to stay awake cos I'm attempting (and failing) to pack!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Still warm enough to leave my door open for the dogs. At least until saturday when we are supposed to get snow yuk...Jill


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Red I don't need caffine as its 830 pm here and if I drink coffee I'll be awake all night...Jill


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Red I don't need caffine as its 830 pm here and if I drink coffee I'll be awake all night...Jill


it's 3.35am here. As I have been so lovingly informed, I onyl have 8 hours and 55 minutes to have completely packed and put everything away before the removal man (My stepdad) comes over. I;ve barely packed anything!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Hope you don't have too much stuff left to pack, step dads can be handy especially on moving days....Jill


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

and now you on here instead of packing lol


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Hope you don't have too much stuff left to pack, step dads can be handy especially on moving days....Jill


I have less than I think, it just looks like loads. Unfortunately my stepdad won;t do any packing, he'll just stand around and complain at how much stuff I have and how he doesn;t want to carry my things downstairs for me (IE the bed which I can;t manage by myself). Luckily my brother is coming along too and he isn't such an obstructive guy so he should help if I need it 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

jezzel said:


> and now you on here instead of packing lol


I;ve been on here instead of packing for msot of the night...  Hooray procrastination!

I see you're in Norfolk, whereabouts may I ask? I'm moving to Norwich on thursday 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

now brothers are great to have i have a little brother that can turn his had to just about anything.


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

im a bit further down the coast kings lynn


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

jezzel said:


> now brothers are great to have i have a little brother that can turn his had to just about anything.


My brother is a big brother and all he can do is fix bikes and nintendo DS's... I onyl have one of those and don;t have a problem with it that I can;t fix really 

He;s also very good at being tall ginger and gormless... mmm maybe I should sell him and put that in the ad 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Up to now we have 2 girls and a boy, mum and babies doing well


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Up to now we have 2 girls and a boy, mum and babies doing well


Woohoo! Well done you and Lucy  Keep 'em coming!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

congratulations you doing a great job good work lucy keep it up xxx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

yahoo and lots of hugs to lucy...jill


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

i`m a bit baffled at the moment, its an hour since little boy was born and everything is still calm she not pushed or panted, i`m sure i can feel more in there but nothing seems to be happening


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

she may be having a rest i read that it can be 1-2 hours between pups but dont know if i would leave it that long


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

how is she doing honey? how are the other puppies feeding


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

its wierd it does really seen like she has done , she is resting, the 3 babes are feeding, i don`t know what to do


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

i may be tempted to call the vet and check is this your first litter?


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

yes it is my first, although i have whelped a litter before (lucy`s mums) but she had six all in space of 4 hours


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

how long has it been now ? any more signs that she is going to start again ?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't think its unusual for a 2 to 3 hour rest. But if your worried Dell then call the vet up to reassure yourself. . Much luv...Jill


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

i hope eveything is going ok


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

i really think she has done at 3, she is content they are feeding, nothing else happening


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

can you feel anymore pups? did you know how many she was carrying?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats hun, I wouldn't be surprised if she doesn't have anymore. Luna's mum was scanned, they said she was having 4 and she had 13!!!

Congrat on all the pups!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

congrats on the puppies....Jill


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

No i didn`t have her scanned, she was checked at the vets at 7 weeks but he did not say how many, she was quite big i just expected more than 3, i`m not bothered as long as mum and babies are well, they are all sleeping now content.


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

im happy that mum and pups are doing well hope to see some pictures soon :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: im gonna go take fristal out then go have a nap, i bet your too pleased to sleep lol or to busy watching those little angels :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> No i didn`t have her scanned, she was checked at the vets at 7 weeks but he did not say how many, she was quite big i just expected more than 3, i`m not bothered as long as mum and babies are well, they are all sleeping now content.


she was fast considering how long she made you wait bless her xxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

there is another pup in there, i`m sure i have just felt it.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Congratulations on the puppies hope mum and babies doing well xxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

This has been the most stressfull night of my life, i feel so sick with worry.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope all is well. You can call the vet soon if you think she still has one in there. Did she pass all 3 placentas? Jill


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

shihtzumum said:


> This has been the most stressfull night of my life, i feel so sick with worry.


i have all this to come in about 18 days,


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

morning, congrats on the 3rd pup ,

anything happening? what time was last pup born?


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Puppy 1 born 2.28am girl
Puppy 2 born 2.42am girl
Puppy 3 born 3.18am boy

she has just started to pant again, god i`m so worried, is this right ?


----------



## MyWillow (Sep 6, 2009)

Congratulations 3 puppies


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

They say up to 3 hrs between pups is not that abnormal and she's just over so maybe the last one just needed to work its way down. I'm sure someone else will be on right away with more info for you hun...Jill


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

has she been pushing or straining since the last one was born?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

ninja she said she has been resting until just now when she posted


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

no not at all


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

How's she doing? We are all here with you...Jill


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

she had the first 3 fairly quickly, did all the placentas come away?

if she hasnt been pushing or stressed then things should be ok, 
but may be an good idea to just give your vet a call and have a word with them,


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

she is resting with her babies but seems to be breathing heavy a bit like when she first started, and panting again now


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Did you see the afterbirths come after the 3 pups?


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

yes all 3 afterbirths all intact, she seems to be losing blood is that normal


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Like alot of blood or just abit like when she's in heat?


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

more than in heat


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

have you spoke to your vet yet?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

just what I was gonna suggest too. ...Jill


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

i`m going to ring now


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

let us know what they say...hugs


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

congratulations on all babes born...I hope that everything goes ok


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

any news yet?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Maybe the vet hasn't called back yet, goodness now I'm getting worried. I need to know everything is okay before I go to bed


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Hope everything is ok, well done on your new babies


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Everything seems fine, spoke with vet and he said blood loss is normal and will be her uterus contracting, he said it sounds very much like she has passed all pups, he said to see how things go and if she does not settle then i can take her to be checked, but he said if she is not straining or pushing then not to worry too much and see how things go.

She does seem settled now and has even eaten some chicken, the house is warm and she is in whelping box, all we can do is wait and see how things go


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Everything seems fine, spoke with vet and he said blood loss is normal and will be her uterus contracting, he said it sounds very much like she has passed all pups, he said to see how things go and if she does not settle then i can take her to be checked, but he said if she is not straining or pushing then not to worry too much and see how things go.
> 
> She does seem settled now and has even eaten some chicken, the house is warm and she is in whelping box, all we can do is wait and see how things go


all good then, pleased to hear she has settled down ,

look forward to seeing some pics of puppies


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Thats a relief for you. I would just keep an eye on her for a while and let her enjoy her bundles of joy.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

just been reading, omg sounds like you had a really stressful night!!
3 puppies, yayyyyyyy....... 

Well done Lucy and a huge congrats to the whole family

So pleased mum and babies are doing great!!!!!!


Cant wait to see the pics!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Congratulations xx try not to worry,i've had a pup born 8 hours after i thought bitch had finished.
So long as she has not been straining or pushing she should be fine and she will leak blood or a browny/red discharge for a few weeks.
Lots of panting is normal as well when they are lactating.
Just a word of warning,sorry i know you've stressed enough today,they can suffer afterpains as the uterus contracts back and this can cause them to dig up the bed a bit as they do in labour so watch for any pups getting 'scattered' or buried.
Hope all goes well xxx


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

aaar wow congratulations to you and lucy
wish i had stayed up now

have you have a good feel of her to see if you can feel any more?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Well done and congratulations !!  cannot wait to see pups ! and they born on my bday too ! brilliant


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Adele, I am here now, just going to re read the thread, Congratulations Is in order I think, brb will read now, so i am up to date. xxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Awww just read all the threads, I am so proud of you, you did so well on your first whelp. Lucy you did so good baby, we are all so proud of you, sorry I had to go to bed as I had a Hospital appointment at 8.45am just got back now, awwwwwww I am really really excited for you, so it was 2 girls and 1 boy....close. I bet you are knackered now and are sleeping, did you shed a tear, can you keep yours eyes off them, i bet it is yes to the first one and no to the second lololololo well done, hope to chat after with you. well done both xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats on the 3 puppies

Sorry i missed it

storm is still loosing stuff from her bits and the vet said she will for quite a few weeks as she had a lot of puppies so try not to worry xx


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

bucksmum said:


> Congratulations xx try not to worry,i've had a pup born 8 hours after i thought bitch had finished.


Can beat that:blushing:between the first and last born was 22 hours (10 hours from last pup born..........did end up with ceaser though but turned out ok) I thought she'd finished but vet found some hideing

These new mummys like to keep us on our toes


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

lol year i thought we had finished as well she had some food and was going take her for a wee and out one shot 

so yes they may still be more lol


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Congratulations xx try not to worry,i've had a pup born 8 hours after i thought bitch had finished.
> So long as she has not been straining or pushing she should be fine and she will leak blood or a browny/red discharge for a few weeks.
> Lots of panting is normal as well when they are lactating.
> Just a word of warning,sorry i know you've stressed enough today,they can suffer afterpains as the uterus contracts back and this can cause them to dig up the bed a bit as they do in labour so watch for any pups getting 'scattered' or buried.
> Hope all goes well xxx


Thats it to a tee, she delivered pups on living room floor on a white quilt, and vet bed and lots and lots of towels, once it was all over i moved them into the whelping box, as soon as i did this she started digging at the vet bed i had to grab to pups quick so she would not stamp on them, she is fine now and resting, i keep having to latch pups on, she has had some chicken and a good drink and is now sleeping, so i`m going to see how things go when she next wakes up.

photos coming soon


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

You will have to call the first one Winnie after the Window her fav place lolol
2nd one Payne after the pane of glass she used to continuosly look out of.
And the little Boy call him Ticker, coz Lucy waited for the factory ticker before she had them. She defo went by the ticker didnt she.
I just had another re read of the threads again, wish I could of stayed up but had to get boys done for bed time and ready with school things.
Well done again to you and Lucy. What colours were the other two Adele, I know the first was black and white. 
Have a nice nap today now and catch up on the sleep you lost. ((((((((hugs)))))) Cheryl xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Congratulations on the birth, glad all went well.


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi guys, just got back from vets, i could not rest as lucy kept panting and even was digging at on point, she has had a scan and theres no more, the vet had a good feel inside and nothing, vet said that the panting will just be pains from her uterus contrating, got her back home in the whelping pen she has gave them another feed and is now resting with them.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

They are adorable

Congrats to you both xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

well done! so glad it all went well for you both! sorry i didnt stay! there little cuties


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Hi guys, just got back from vets, i could not rest as lucy kept panting and even was digging at on point, she has had a scan and theres no more, the vet had a good feel inside and nothing, vet said that the panting will just be pains from her uterus contrating, got her back home in the whelping pen she has gave them another feed and is now resting with them.
> 
> View attachment 30963
> View attachment 30964
> View attachment 30965


Aww look at them little bundles of joy. The colours are lovely too all black with a hint of white how unusual and pretty. They are lovely, bless them all. Lucy did so well. Glad to know Lucy is ok now, she is having after pains and the uterus is shrinking back slowly, same as us woman after we give birth, she will be fine. I am so chuffed for you. well done again love Cheryl xxxxxxxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

well done to you all were you expecting all black, they are gorgeous look quite big as well well done


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

yes we expected all black, as dad comes from a strong line of solid blacks, although dad has got a white chest and up to now so have these babies, all solid black seem to be born with a small amount of white on chest, peggy my youngest had but now its only on tips so she will be all black soon.

mother and babies are all ding well, i will weigh them later as i have not done that yet, but at the moment we all just so tired


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner (Sep 19, 2009)

wooohooo

congratulations.

Triplets!!!!!!

Love to your babies from mine.xxxx


----------



## Kimmpf (Sep 23, 2009)

I cannot believe that the one night I left my laptop at work the pups were born  am so gutted. But huge congratulations to you both, hope mum and babies are doing well - they look so cute.

I am off to see my friends chihuahua pups and also collie pups tonight - not sure whether its a good idea as last time I saw her pups I ended up buying one - hence my beautiful girl Bella!! Not that I would swap her for the world! 

Congratulations again xxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Do you know how ignorant am i, i`m just so tired, i keep fogetting what i`m meant to be doing.....

i came on the thread to thank you all from the bottom of my heart, every single one of you, who have tuned into my thread over the past two week, who have helped with endless advice and suport, all of you that have listened to me moan and stress, you have all been fantastic, i only been on the forum a few weeks but i have met so many nice people, thanks for staying up with me as long as everyone could, i will be forever greatful to you all.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

omg they are lovely and they look a good size as well
give mummy a cuddle from me

so pleased to hear all is well

go get some sleep you must be so tired!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

You are more than welcome, we are all so excited now they are here, Yah we are aunty's now, lololol
You should go have a nice long sleep now Adele. lucy will be fine, she is such a good girl.
Welll done and congratulations again from aunty Cheryl xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Just one little thing before i take a nap.....

Names n Weights

First born- Lacie-Lou 170
second- Lexi-Lou 160
Third - Lenny- 172

do these sound about right it


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

hi honey , just read through to catch up congratulations again honey im so pleased for you that it went so well. they look fab i cant wait till its my turn bet i wont be as carm lol big hugs to you xxxx lucy you did a great job to so fast after keeping us all waiting like that lol your little babies a lovely xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Just one little thing before i take a nap.....
> 
> Names n Weights
> 
> ...


lovely names and they sound like really good weights xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Just one little thing before i take a nap.....
> 
> Names n Weights
> 
> ...


They are nice unusual names, love em. How is Lucy doing,?????


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

love the names dell, my eldest daughter is called lacey good choice


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

ooooohh!!!!!!!!! I just noticed I have over 1.000 posts damn that was quick. Hope you are enjoying your sleep and hope Lucy is enjoying hers lololol xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Glad all is well, and so happy for you and Lucy. ...Jill


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well done lucy, puppies are just adorable 

Hope you sleep better tonight hun, you can now relax and let Lucy take charge!


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Just one little thing before i take a nap.....
> 
> Names n Weights
> 
> ...


All Ls just like mine, im delighted for you, you did soo well and of course so did Lucy, CONGRATULATIONS !!! XXXXXX


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

They are beautiful, well done to you both. Don't forget to keep us updated regularly with pics as they progress 
Congratulations xxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes all the Ls if there had av been another boy he would have been Leo.

Still not had any sleep, tried to get some on the sofa but if it weren`t the dogs waking me up it was the bloody phone.

Mother and babies are all doing well, lucy has eaten some puppy food and some chicken breast, she has also had some goats milk, she been out of her box and had a walk around with the others, she is a bit miffed cos Molly is sulking and will not have anything to do with her, infact Molly wont even come to me so i think she is proper sulking.

right going to try get my head down while all is quiet cos i`m falling asleep typing this, so please forgive me if it does not make sence as i`m too tired to read it back 

I`ll be back soon love and hugs Dell, lucy n babies xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Yes all the Ls if there had av been another boy he would have been Leo.
> 
> Still not had any sleep, tried to get some on the sofa but if it weren`t the dogs waking me up it was the bloody phone.
> 
> ...


You deserve it, go and have a good long sleep, xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Yes all the Ls if there had av been another boy he would have been Leo.
> 
> Still not had any sleep, tried to get some on the sofa but if it weren`t the dogs waking me up it was the bloody phone.
> 
> ...


Awww so sweet, just like my Leo, im really delighted for you and your babies, they are gorgeous, have a good rest Dell you more than deserve it, pat yourself on the back girl for bringing them all into the world too. Enjoy the babies. Im looking forward to seeing pics as they grow, i now have to update pics of my 3 as they are 2 weeks old today, like little bears. Congrats again xxxx
Jill


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Many congratulations to you.

And well done Lucy.

The pups are gorgeous..what a huge relief for you now that they are here happy and healthy.


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

Congratulations. They are gorgeous, well done lucy!


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi guys, just popped on to update just to let you know mother and babies are doing great.

My lovely hubby sent me to bed at 7pm and sat with them while i had a good sleep, so i feel a little better now as before i was so tired i was an emotional wreck.
Well i was worried at first that lucy was not as attentive as i would have liked her to be, but i think it maybe just took a while for her to get the hang of things as now i`m worried that she is too attentive, as you probley know buy now i am a worrier, which i why at the moment i am thinking this maybe my one and only litter, i have studied and researched so much over the past year an half, this as been my dream, and i have followed everything by the book, but nothing prepared me for how guilty i have felt over the last few days and then again during the birth and even now, breeding is such an emotional rollercoaster and no preparation can prepare you for it, i have attend many whelps both good and bad ones, i was even lucky enough to deliver lucy`s mums last litter, i really thought this was going to be much the same, how wrong was i !!!
it is so different when its your own dog, i didn`t realise i would feel this way but i am overwhelmed with emoitions and the main one is guilt.
My little girl did not ask or need to be a mum, i decided that for her, i think she will do a wonderful job but it is something i have done for the love of the breed and my love for them. but seeing her in pain last night was awful she is my baby and i want to protect her from everything i can, and last night i put her through something i had caused and i did not enjoy that one bit.
Don`t get me wrong her babies are beautiful but i now ask myself is it worth it, she looks so tired she has finally given in and is now sleeping,she was refusing to even lay down a one point even feeding them sat up, every move they make she is there like a shot, she is still panting which is worrying me but i think she is warm and is ansious, she has eaten plenty, she has had some chicken brests, some puppy food and goats milk, i keep giving her water and she has finally been out for a wee and a very runny poo. 
Sorry for the long post and thanks for listening, please tell me i`m doing everything right and if i`m not please tell me so i can. Think i need some reasurence now.


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

you are doing a great job honey, mum and pups are doing well so enjoy them im sure someone will be on in a bit with more advice but as long as mum and puppies are feeding and are warm your doing everything right. ((((hugs))))


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

shihtzumum said:


> Hi guys, just popped on to update just to let you know mother and babies are doing great.
> 
> My lovely hubby sent me to bed at 7pm and sat with them while i had a good sleep, so i feel a little better now as before i was so tired i was an emotional wreck.
> Well i was worried at first that lucy was not as attentive as i would have liked her to be, but i think it maybe just took a while for her to get the hang of things as now i`m worried that she is too attentive, as you probley know buy now i am a worrier, which i why at the moment i am thinking this maybe my one and only litter, i have studied and researched so much over the past year an half, this as been my dream, and i have followed everything by the book, but nothing prepared me for how guilty i have felt over the last few days and then again during the birth and even now, breeding is such an emotional rollercoaster and no preparation can prepare you for it, i have attend many whelps both good and bad ones, i was even lucky enough to deliver lucy`s mums last litter, i really thought this was going to be much the same, how wrong was i !!!
> ...


How you are feeling in normal im the same with mine.

My last litter was Horrible at the start she had 7 and one was a little black n tan girl which ive always wanted so was over the moon and her coat and markings were so perfect and cut a long story short i had to have her put to sleep a day and half later because she was missing a little bit inside and could not go the toilet so i decided it was the best thing have her pts.

I was a state for a few days but sorted my head out and thought about what a lovely litter i had got and how fantastic mum was.

Its your emotions you will be fine in a few days and will feel different,breeding can be hard at times and some people are not strong enough to do it.
Wait till they start growing up im sure you will change your mind but if you decide breeding is not you thats your choice but i think you are doing realy well.
Keep up the good work


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Hi guys, just popped on to update just to let you know mother and babies are doing great.
> 
> My lovely hubby sent me to bed at 7pm and sat with them while i had a good sleep, so i feel a little better now as before i was so tired i was an emotional wreck.
> Well i was worried at first that lucy was not as attentive as i would have liked her to be, but i think it maybe just took a while for her to get the hang of things as now i`m worried that she is too attentive, as you probley know buy now i am a worrier, which i why at the moment i am thinking this maybe my one and only litter, i have studied and researched so much over the past year an half, this as been my dream, and i have followed everything by the book, but nothing prepared me for how guilty i have felt over the last few days and then again during the birth and even now, breeding is such an emotional rollercoaster and no preparation can prepare you for it, i have attend many whelps both good and bad ones, i was even lucky enough to deliver lucy`s mums last litter, i really thought this was going to be much the same, how wrong was i !!!
> ...


I was the same. Storm was so unsettled for days before she had her pups and i had a good cry when she had finished
i think its also where we are soo tired all the emotions come flooding out. You are doing everything right and the puppies are beautiful


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks Cav n spanielmad,(i`m terrible keep forgeting names ) and i really hope you are right, breeding has been my dream infact its been my life for nearly two years now, i think now its finally here its come as a shock. 
But when i look in that pen this morning and see that wonderful sight, little lifes i have creatated, i need to pull myself together and be proud. 
Lucy is doing a wonderful job, much better than i first thought she would.
i Will wait and see how i feel and what the future holds for me, the next thing will be parting with them in 8/9 weeks time.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

shihtzumum said:


> Thanks Cav, and i really hope you are right, breeding has been my dream infact its been my life for nearly two years now, i think now its finally here its come as a shock.
> But when i look in that pen this morning and see that wonderful sight, little lifes i have creatated, i need to pull myself together and be proud.
> Lucy is doing a wonderful job, much better than i first thought she would.
> i Will wait and see how i feel and what the future holds for me, the next thing will be parting with them in 8/9 weeks time.


Your welcome and i do understand how your feeling i was the same i came on here i could not even spell or see the words for crying i had not been sleep for a few days and just burried the puppy but once i had got some rest and calmed down things look different if we did not feel like this we would not be good owners or breeders.

You wait once they open the little eyes and start walking you will love it im sure of it.

I think you just need some sleep as im sure you will feel more positive you have done so well here for your first litter..well done
xxx


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Hi guys, just popped on to update just to let you know mother and babies are doing great.
> 
> My lovely hubby sent me to bed at 7pm and sat with them while i had a good sleep, so i feel a little better now as before i was so tired i was an emotional wreck.
> Well i was worried at first that lucy was not as attentive as i would have liked her to be, but i think it maybe just took a while for her to get the hang of things as now i`m worried that she is too attentive, as you probley know buy now i am a worrier, which i why at the moment i am thinking this maybe my one and only litter, i have studied and researched so much over the past year an half, this as been my dream, and i have followed everything by the book, but nothing prepared me for how guilty i have felt over the last few days and then again during the birth and even now, breeding is such an emotional rollercoaster and no preparation can prepare you for it, i have attend many whelps both good and bad ones, i was even lucky enough to deliver lucy`s mums last litter, i really thought this was going to be much the same, how wrong was i !!!
> ...


Hi,
Everything you have said proves that you care and to me that is the sign of a good breeder.
I have felt the same as you,even sometimes a little 'flat' and down afterwards and put it down to lack of sleep and being emotionally drained after several months of worry(you know the thing,timing of mating ,right stud,health test results). 
It does pass and honestly you will feel different in a few days.
I hope this has not put you off as it would be a shame if someone who cared as you do was put off breeding again xx

ps-runny poo's are normal,probably where she ate the placentas x


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi guys,

Everything is going well, pups have gained weight already and Lucy is a brilliant mum, she never leave them, apart from to go outside to do her stuff, then she comes running straight back to them, she still has quite runny poo but i`m sure thats normal, only one thing i`m a bit worried about is she has not eaten today, everything we have offered she has refused and its not like her to refuse chicken, she is drinking plenty of water and has had some goats milk, i`m trying not to worry but it not easy, can`t believe how tired i am.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Adele, You have done so well....Lucy sound fine and loveing her little babies. It is usual for her to have runny poo's as she ate the placenta's. Teigan was panting really hard for 3 days after she gave birth, I phone the vet and he said to bring her in to be checked, which he did, he checked the puppies and said they were doing well and then checked Teigan, he checked her nipples to make sure she didnt have an infection in them, but was satisfied that it was just from the long birth. She was fine on the 4th day. But if you are still worried then just give your vet a phone and he will tell you what to do. You will want to breed again im sure. Lucy is such a lovely dog. and the puppies are awsome. Well done you and Lucy. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxCheryl


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Everything is going good, i feel alot better today thank god, caught up on some sleep, thanks to my lovely hubby.
Lucy is such an attentive mum, she loves her babies to bits and is tending to they every whim, she seem to prefur to feed them sat up, i don`t know why, then once she has cleaned them she will lay down once they are settled, she always has one of them up near her neck sleeping it looks so sweet, i can`t take my eyes off them, she will not come out the pen until she knows they are completly settled and even then its a quick run to the back door, outside she does what she needs then runs straight back in to the babies, she does not like me to pick them up or anything, she is very protective of them.

I managed to get a few pics this afternoon for you


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Glad you are feeling better 

They are beautiful x you should be extremely proud xx


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner (Sep 19, 2009)

Those pics are really good..

they are just sooo cute bet you are really proud of your Lucy!

Well done adele.xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

The puppies are adorable

are you keeping any???


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Everything is going good, i feel alot better today thank god, caught up on some sleep, thanks to my lovely hubby.
> Lucy is such an attentive mum, she loves her babies to bits and is tending to they every whim, she seem to prefur to feed them sat up, i don`t know why, then once she has cleaned them she will lay down once they are settled, she always has one of them up near her neck sleeping it looks so sweet, i can`t take my eyes off them, she will not come out the pen until she knows they are completly settled and even then its a quick run to the back door, outside she does what she needs then runs straight back in to the babies, she does not like me to pick them up or anything, she is very protective of them.
> ...


You know what she is doing dont you,,,,,, she is doing her sitting up excersises ready for when she gets back up into that window again lolololol so glad pups and Lucy is doing well, they are looking lovely,x xxxxxxxx


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

wow they are stunning i keep pulling the pictures up to show my children them :001_tt1::001_tt1: they are growing already and its only been a few day i wish i could have a cuddle ohh wait i can in a little while with my own 

i hope your gonna be about to help me out!!!!!


----------



## Laureng05 (Oct 2, 2009)

Gorgeous pups you have there


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

jezzel said:


> wow they are stunning i keep pulling the pictures up to show my children them :001_tt1::001_tt1: they are growing already and its only been a few day i wish i could have a cuddle ohh wait i can in a little while with my own
> 
> i hope your gonna be about to help me out!!!!!


Cause i will be around i keep popping on your thread for news, i think Fristals doing a lucy and making us all wait.


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> The puppies are adorable
> 
> are you keeping any???


Not sure yet, i would love to keep one but o/h is saying no, i`m dreading 8 weeks coming.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Not sure yet, i would love to keep one but o/h is saying no, i`m dreading 8 weeks coming.


so so so sweet, hope your o/h might changes his mind and you get to keep one!!
x
How you all doing now?


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Everything is going really well, Lucy is very good with them so there is very little i have to do at the moment although Lucy still likes me to be here, so i have been sleeping on the sofa next to the whelping pen, i`m really tired though as i don`t seem to sleep as well, hubby as sugested making them a bed upstairs and seeing if lucy will be happy at that i supose its worth a try.

I`m still a bit worried about Lucy as she is still not eating much, she has had the odd biscuit and treat and has drank some cows milk and even ate the cream off my triffle yesterday but has not yet eaten any proper food.

Lucy is going to have a bath today as she is a bit smelly she has been washed down but its not the same, i don`t think she will be happy about it but it has to be done soon.

Took loads of photos of them last night as we had them on a quilt on the sofa while we were putting clean vet bed in the pen, Lucy was comfy and content with them and looked so proud as we all had a cuddle on the sofa, it was lovely, so i will bore you all with more photos later lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I cant wait to see the updated pic now. Lucy is doing so well, what a good mother she is. It is awfull when they do go to their new homes, I had a little cry when I had to say goodbye to the little girl first, then 2 days later the little boy went and yes I cried again. But it is good to find good homes. chat soon cheryl xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

i have just about talk my o/h into letting me keep one of my pups, this is Lacey my fave......


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner (Sep 19, 2009)

Lacey is soo lucky to have you for her new owner you do such a grreat job with lucy!!
It is soo hard to pick just one tho isn't it??

One of my little ladies has a half oopened eye this morning how exciting!!

I love yur pics you are getting good Adele!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

awww look at their little faces, they are really really cute.
This is my Suki-sue.


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

aww suki-sue is adorable, she is a lovely colour, i would like to find a good stud that colour for Poppy my silver n white, i wont be breeding her till end of next year, she will be 2 in june and has just had her second season. 

and yes nikki i`m getting good at taking these photos there is no stoping me now, Lucy looks at me as much to say "oh no shes here again with that bloody camera" lol :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> aww suki-sue is adorable, she is a lovely colour, i would like to find a good stud that colour for Poppy my silver n white, i wont be breeding her till end of next year, she will be 2 in june and has just had her second season.
> 
> and yes nikki i`m getting good at taking these photos there is no stoping me now, Lucy looks at me as much to say "oh no shes here again with that bloody camera" lol :smilewinkgrin:


How did you get your pictures so big, they are better when they are that size.


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

I did it through the photobucket website, i wanted my siggy pic a bit smaller though.
They are better for show pic that size though, and its easy to do, you need to open an acount with photobucket and upload your pics, then just copy and paste the image code.

If you need any help just give me a shout, just nipping to [email protected] for dog food, but should not be long.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I love the Honey coloured Shih Tzu's too. When I got Suki-sue there were alot of other colours but then I noticed her, I can remember bringing her home she was so small. She is as dull as a brush. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Did you say you have bred Suki-Sue, i`m sure you did, what colour did you put her to and what colour did she have ? how many and do you keep in touch with any of them ?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Did you say you have bred Suki-Sue, i`m sure you did, what colour did you put her to and what colour did she have ? how many and do you keep in touch with any of them ?


I put her with another Shih Tzu of the same colour he was a shade darker than Suki-sue, she had 3 pups two the same colour as her and a brown and white one.. I was in touch with them for a while then is stopped after about a year. which is a shame as I would of loved to see what they are like now.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

She was about 2 years old I think when she had her first and last puppies, I wasnt into breeding then.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Your puppies are just the so so so so sweet x
Are going to keep one? or is o/h still saying no?
x


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

hi hun
hope all is well with mum and babies and i love the picsare you keeping them all lol


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Yay !!! i`m def keeping Lacey-Lou 

Babies are now a week old and are getting chubbier by the day, Lucy has been a fantastic mum and looks so well and proud of her babies, i have got the cuteist piccie ever to show you, i could not believe my eyes when i saw them laid like this, just so glad i had my camera handy.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Yay !!! i`m def keeping Lacey-Lou
> 
> Babies are now a week old and are getting chubbier by the day, Lucy has been a fantastic mum and looks so well and proud of her babies, i have got the cuteist piccie ever to show you, i could not believe my eyes when i saw them laid like this, just so glad i had my camera handy.


Oh my god they are growing lovely now, I love the one in the middle. good job you had your camera. xxxxxx


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow! They are beautiful!! 
Such cute pictures and Lucy looks so proud aww


----------

